# MUMBAI controversy



## red_devil (Feb 4, 2008)

Guys what is your opinion about the latest controversy surrounding the claim made by Raj Thackerey about mumbai being for maharashtrians only.  


i feel its B$ ... how can somebody make such claims ??


EDIT: 

sorry for posting in the wrong section. i think it is more suited for the "Fight Club" section. so mods pls move this
sorry once again


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

I think this is bull$h1t and a big blow to the "unity and diversity" mantra of India. I condemn the act and would surely like to see Raj Thakrey behind bars.

When he says Amitabh hasn't done enuf for mumbai, I can understand. He has the money and power to bring about lotsa changes but why poor hawkers from other states? What will beating and assaulting then prove? Thats just being coward by the navnirman sena. Truely pathetic!


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 4, 2008)

He has realised that gaining Maharashtrians support will be an easy claim to political fame.So he is playing this maharashtrians-only card.He says that all the jobs in Maharashtra are hijacked by North-indians and maharashtrians are left jobless.Like Hell, I say.!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2008)

Raj Thackeray sucks. He doesn't have as much appeal as Bal Thackeray.
Khaali shaana ban ne ko speeches de raha hai.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

next we can expect Vattal Nagraj &Co trying this card in Bangalore.sooner than what you expect!
Tamilians,beware of Bangalore! 
Northies too!
what to say!nobody wants to feel their city going to the hands of hindi speakers 

Yes,I am against these sons of soil slogans.

Chennai sets an example of How other state people following tamil and NOT Hindi!I bow to Chennaites


----------



## din (Feb 4, 2008)

@praka123

The most funny thing I have seen is in Kerela - The Siva Sena has official unit here !!!! I think its near Trivandrum or so. 

In Mumbai, they are using 'Manninte makkal' slogans to keep the mallus away, here we started units for them


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^shiv sena is in Mattanchery area I suppose!.also it "aamchi mumbai" and in kannada "Mannina Maga " 

Bombay from 1960's under that devil thackrey killed,looted forced off Malayalis and other south Indians  !this sucks!

I sincerely hopes Banglore does not. 

personally,I feel bombay should go as a different state(like NCR) and remaining MH with Pune as Capital serves these Marathis fine 

worst,I heard this MH'ians claims on Belgaum,Karnataka,while Karnataka claims on our Kasaragode!wtf happening


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> next we can expect Vattal Nagraj &Co trying this card in Bangalore.sooner than what you expect!
> Tamilians,beware of Bangalore!
> Northies too!
> what to say!nobody wants to feel their city going to the hands of hindi speakers
> ...


Lol.hindi speakers rules.
prakash again?Why are you so scared of hindi speakers,did they pwn you real bad(just j\k).


mumbai is so overpopulated I dont know how people even breathe there.
But hey who is this raj thakrey to decide?These politicians suck bigtime,they will divide us on the basis of cast,religion,and now this,bloody suckers.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^in this case,Im not against Hindians.but,I want to say,dont force ur punjabi/Hindi culture on other states when ur there.learn to accustom with their culture.

Esp in Blore,a southern city,where kannada is least spoken while Hindi is getting gain due to northies.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 4, 2008)

n6300 said:


> Guys what is your opinion about the latest controversy surrounding the claim made by Raj Thackerey about mumbai being for maharashtrians only.


 
To hell with him  THIS IS INDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 



praka123 said:


> ^in this case,Im not against Hindians.but,I want to say,dont force ur punjabi/Hindi culture on other states when ur there.learn to accustom with their culture.


 
Hindi is the easiest language in this world & our national langauge. Nobody is forcing it on anyone, if you wanna mingle in India you need to know hindi. So waht's wrong in teaching hindi



> Hindi is getting gain due to *northies*.


 
Uncle, don't use such words here.....seriously  We are indians & that's all which is true.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^..and Hindi is NOT our Language;use English better !it is a universal language and not limited to India.we dont want Hindi enforcement in South India.better keep it in north!/


----------



## Rahim (Feb 4, 2008)

All this talk of forcing once language on others, here is my example. Born in Bengal and now 23 years on i cant even speak 5 lines of Bengali to be honest.
I speak Hindi while interacting with my Bangali freinds while they use Bengali. My freinds tease for this!!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 4, 2008)

i hate this type politician.Raj wants to break our country into parts shame on him just hang him


----------



## din (Feb 4, 2008)

I am not against any language. But I will mention an incident.

Happened 1 yr back when I was learing car driving. The instructor - a lady - was not good in English or Hindi, was teaching us. My turn over and my wife sat in the driver seat. when it reached their office, two north Indian ladies (also came for learning) sat on my seat. The first lady started talking to next thinking I/my wife/instructor do not know Hindi. she was like - people in kerala are not good etc etc. And she told the other lady that, she didn't like Kerala mainly because people in Kerala do not talk Hindi much. For example she says, she went to soms shops, they didn't reply in Hindi, she was explaining it like people in Kerala are doing some big crime by not speaking or replying in Hindi !!!

I listened to it pretending I do not know Hindi at all. After she finished talking (about 30 mins), I asked her - Kya thum Khatai ko jante ho ? (Khataison, a reputed handycraft shop in Cochin, their son is my friend) and I started speaking in Hindi (of course not fluent but not that bad lol). The lady answered and stopped talking fully !!! She didn't open her mouth till we reached the office again 

What surprises me is - Why people in Kerala is supposed to learn and speak Hindi ? ? If people here go to North India, will they talk us in Malayalam ? ?

What I think is language is something like a color. If we like red, fine, use that, if we like blue too, fine use that too. Why forcing anyone for speaking any specific language ? ? Let it be our national language or let it be our state language.

@gx_saurav

Sorry, but a very polite question. How many languages you learnt ? Less than 5 may be ? Then how you found that Hindi is the easiest language in the world ? ? If I says it is not true, but Konkani is the easiest language (yes thats my mother toung!) ? ? If some guy form Karnatake says Kannada is easiest ? ?

There is nothing like that - except the Japanese language which all agree is not at all easy lol  Now do not attack me telling I am anit- Japanese lol.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

@din:you Explained it well ! and for my case,I can proudly say I can manage Hindi(very well),Urdu,Tamil(very well),Kannada along with Mother Tongue Malayalam.Now I want to ask any Hindian to say such a word


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @din:you Explained it well ! *and for my case,I can proudly say I can manage Hindi(very well),Urdu,Tamil(very well),Kannada along with Mother Tongue Malayalam.Now I want to ask any Hindian to say such a word *



Nope prakash,din dint adocate your idiology(don't force this on this and blah and blah and some more blah),he said you do whatever you like,for e.g. if you feel you can't survive in banglore without tamil(or whichever language is native there) then you should learn that and if you think you can manage without it then why the fugg would you like to learn a language.

*and for my case,I can proudly say I can manage Hindi(my native tongue),Urdu,Punjabi,English,and soon I'll start 'managing' French tooD),and maybe a couple of other languages too 10 years down the lane.Now I want to ask any non-Hindian to say such a word.*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 4, 2008)

din said:


> What I think is language is something like a color. If we like red, fine, use that, if we like blue too, fine use that too. Why forcing anyone for speaking any specific language ? ? Let it be our national language or let it be our state language.


Wrong!! _Language is something like an operating system. If we like windows, fine, use that, if we like linux too, fine use that too. Why forcing anyone for using any specific OS ? ? Let it be our national OS (Windows) or let it be our state OS (Linux)_


----------



## praka123 (Feb 4, 2008)

^state OS is anytime better 8) 

On other note,Hindians cant get how it will be for Chinese/Americans/Koreans to learn Hindi  same goes to Tamils,Malayalees and 90% south except may be few parts of Karnataka and Hyderabad.
@devil:I'm not blahing!think urself,get ur mind out of Hindian and Hindi enforcement u'll get to know wht am saying 

My point is these Hindians,be it BIMARU's or any,should make it a habit learn English somehow if they want to interact with South Indians.even better let the proud Hindian learn Tamil.what say?


----------



## iMav (Feb 4, 2008)

raj thackeray is trying to win marathi votes thats all shiv sena has done the same in the past  MNS supported the guys who were "allegedly" involved in the marriot molestation case ... MNS currently is good for nothing party inorder to make his presence felt he does such acts .... he is organising a bandh in nerul which is not even in mumbai for this


----------



## mediator (Feb 4, 2008)

UNiversal language? I guess that wud be sign language!! And why debate over culture corrosion? Isn't South INDIA the place which has the highest number of christian converts? Their wonderful culture converted at the hands of English mercenaries and "forced" to learn English??

If large number of "Northies" are gathering up in bangalore etc and celebrating their culture "among" themselves", then why such irritation among others? People aren't forcing anything unlike a few souls like those English mercenaries!!

If the behaviour of exceptions is seen as the general behaviour of majority, then shud I assume whole Maharasthra is like Raj thakarey and whole South against North??



			
				din said:
			
		

> I listened to it pretending I do not know Hindi at all. After she finished talking (about 30 mins), I asked her - Kya thum Khatai ko jante ho ? (Khataison, a reputed handycraft shop in Cochin, their son is my friend) and I started speaking in Hindi (of course not fluent but not that bad lol). The lady answered and stopped talking fully !!! She didn't open her mouth till we reached the office again


A few southies from my college never spoke to us. Inspite of us being extra-nice to them, they acted like we "northies" in our northern land are some bad people/gangsters. Speaking to em in Hindi, they acted like they r complete retards and knew no language!! How are we supposed to understand that they r from south?? They cud be southerners who were brought up in Bihar or maharasthra or may be "North"? AM I genius? Nope!! They cud have simply pointed in English, ofcors, that they r from South and don't know Hindi well!! I hope u understand!!

So giving such "exceptional" examples makes no sense, as in general nobody likes to discriminate!!

So @all please keep the unnecessary language rhetorics to urselves and discuss the real picture prevailing in Maharashthra.

I really feel sympathetic towards those poor people who went their for earning a small bread for their family......and their taxis and small time eatery thrashed by those goons.


----------



## motobuntu (Feb 5, 2008)

@praka
man, is somebody threatning or forcing you to use hindi??? 

Stay with whatever language your comfortable. But to connect with mainstream you should know Hindi and that's a fact. 

It is the most important and popular language for national, political and commercial communication in our country.

Nowadays even in your south Indian film songs they are using hindi lines because they want to connect to mainstream.

Even the south indian politician's are learning Hindi to enter in to national politics.

Ofcourse, hindi is easiest to learn in comparison to other languages, that's why south indian's are learning it so fast now a days from their hindi speaking colleageus. 

Hindi is our national language and hence should be respected by each and every Indian.

Keep rocking HINDI!!!!


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

stay away from hindi imposition on South.Infact u Hindians dont have any Idea how it will be in South India as u all know is a Blore or Hyderabad 
mainstream?who said hindians are mainstream?upto 50% or more in India are non-hindi speakers  get it!do u think I should expect you to talk to me in pure malayalam when I visit Bombay or Delhi?aaah...it feels weird?isnt it?the same way we feel,when u damn harcore hindians insist on talking Hindi- damn hindians should keep their hindi to themself and try to communicate in *English-the Universal Language.
*
sardars,gujju's,here in my town comes to shops talking hindi and insists on that.I can hear "bhai kmaaaaaaal hai,hindi to rashtrbhasha hai to ye log kyun nahi samajh raha etc".?<-these people should first understand that the hindi is a enforcement on other Indians.they *SHOULD NOT* expect any non-hindi speaker to speak that.

and the shopkeepers who are roadside sellers even communicate with these sardars in English.NOT hindi.remember that unlike karnataka and Blore,although after heavy no.of immigrants from BIMARU and Bengalis(in Ernakulam district esp),we in Kerala,asks others to either communicate in English or in Malayalam else fcuk off!

We respect Our language and dont give a damn about this foreign lanugage called hindi.

English is not forced by Christian missionaries.English is officially taught in colleges in Kerala long back in British Rule esp in Travancore.
Christians in South India-you will be surprised to know that Syrian Christians,who are majority in Kerala are converted by St.Thomas 2000+yrs back those Jews,brahmins etc.So,where is the question of Missionaries and English come?
also,goan Chrisitans are converted mixed  by Portugese only;not English.

get over this-we dont want Hindi at any cost in South India.
English is the universal Language and all Indians need to know English as a communication language.
It is not  those who browse internet or those who are educated that I am talking about.A local Tamilian,Andhrite or Kannadiga talks with many a English words.he can understand a European tourist with half baked English.I know that rural bengal,BIMARU are not.let them learn English than hindi.English earns benefits.heck,even I can communicate everyone with English,not kindi.

@moto:yr wrong!that Hindi lines in local songs are for the melody which I agree Hindi songs does have and even south indians except tamilians enjoy hindi songs thats not a big deal as we in kerala enjoy tamil,western,arabic songs also.Hindi language chauavinism wont help you get anywhere.

back to topic:
this  "west India" or Bombay,Gujarat area protests against North Indian Migration and imposition of Hindi.it is not a rare incident but  a  mirror of what people of Maharashtra feels.I know that Marathi's are very much patriotic about their state.expect more results if north pours down south and west


----------



## satyamy (Feb 5, 2008)

its all Bull****
raj is a stupid, senseless man

whoes the one who voted for 
not a political gimmick and i am with this 
guys find him 



NIGHTMARE said:


> i hate this type politician.Raj wants to break our country into parts shame on him just hang him


Totally agreed with you
HANG him


----------



## adi007 (Feb 5, 2008)

i will go for "political gimmick and i dont agree to such claims"..
India is a democratic and secular nation..Every one has a right to move to any state within India and earn money or settle in that state....Mumbai doesn't only belongs to Maharashtra but to whole India as well...

I just watched NDTV yesterday and felt very sad...Poor Taxi drivers are beaten up and their taxies are damaged..The worst thing is the press reporters just covering the rampage and are not doing anything to prevent it..


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

No where in the world will people flows from every part of the country concentrated on big cities neglecting other parts of the country.
I am talking about Bombay,now Bangalore in India 

this north indian downpour to Bombay and south will not stop until Bihar,UP(C.G,U.A etc),Bengal,Assam and all of bimaru get better governance and funds from central government to get these states go with national mainstream average reg literacy,per capita income etc.

no need to say that politicians on these parts are the most corrupt(lalllu eg)


----------



## Edburg (Feb 5, 2008)

looks like thakarey succeeded in making us divided in terms of state even right here in this forum....

i for one will not learn hindi just cos hindi is spoken majority in india.....if so why cant everyone in world speak english as it is the most common....

even in SRM university chennai all the hindians group into one and mistreat the southerners as second class people and that too here in chennai itself....thank God chennai is still local(tamil) following its own cultures unlike hyderabad and not give in to those suckers.....i am not against all hindians but only those sick a$$ ones such as thakery


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

^well said Edburg.but thackerey is against rest of India not alone a language thingy!

@edburg:the thing is these ppl does not know that there are places in India where "Hindi" is not even Heard! but our poor Hindians dont understand this and they are thinking rest of India is also somehow related to Hindi;  pathetic.


----------



## din (Feb 5, 2008)

@mediator

Extremely sorry for the misunderstanding. I apologize if any of my statements or example hurt anyone in this forum. I never meant to be partial. Also, I am not into any posts in fight club, but thought I will clarify something.

What you meant is same as what I meant. The example you gave is exactly same as the one I gave ! We both meant the same thing. Some people act wiered !! Some may be from North and some may be from South. I am not in favor or against any.

What I meant is, if someone from South goes to North and if they want to buy something or want to talk to something, want some help - speak in a language which the North Indian people can understand. Do not keep talking all malayalam or kannada which the other guys will not have a clue !!

Same with the North Indians, if they come to south, talk in a language which south people can understand. Yes, it is not easy, but to interact we have to find a solution. There is no need to force anyone, I gave that example (thats form my experience) because the lady explained it like a crime, bashing all south Indian people. I am very sure there will be some south people doing the same (going to North and telling they are not speaking malayalam or tamil and by speaking hindi they are doing a crime !!!)

Well, as I meant before language is just a color. In infra's words, just an OS D), use teh one which you prefer, change it when you want others to understand what you are talking. Thats all ! No north and south. Actually we should be proud of ourself than any other country in the world, like 30 or more languages in a country, all entirely different and we have a unity that we are all Indians !

Enough I think lol and yes, fight club was / is never my section. This is my last post in this thread too.

Thank you all. And once again - I am really sorry if my first post was confusing or abusive.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

din said:
			
		

> I am very sure there will be some south people doing the same (going to North and telling they are not speaking malayalam or tamil and by speaking hindi they are doing a crime !!!)


Definitely NOT! not even a person from TN expect such a thing!Only these Hindians are such a Hypocrats!.


----------



## mediator (Feb 5, 2008)

> English is not forced by Christian missionaries.English is officially taught in colleges in Kerala long back in British Rule esp in Travancore.
> Christians in South India-you will be surprised to know that Syrian Christians,who are majority in Kerala are converted by St.Thomas 2000+yrs back those Jews,brahmins etc.So,where is the question of Missionaries and English come?
> also,goan Chrisitans are converted mixed by Portugese only;not English.


I couldn't find anywhere any excerpt saying they were converted 2000+ yrs back save that the tradition itself sprung in the first centry.

Are the people from south really that gullible that they can be converted that easily so as to form the largest christian population in INDIA?? If 'no', then why such hatred for north INDIANS and loss of patriotism??

What was their orginal culture?? Also, it seems the cast system which has been given a totally new meaning has risen to its full disgrace in South. Is that their culture?? Corrupted cast system and reservations based on it, like 60% ??? 

If southies luv their culture, then I shudn't be the one tellin em bt what the cast system meant!

A brahmin from south in my society/locality not even wishing to see the face of a sweeper (shudhra?) ?? WTH?? Isn't a sweeper a human? How can one decide if he's a shudra? By just looking at his money power? 

We in our north, celebrate by inviting everyone, giving away sweets to sweepers/watchmen everyone!!

I am in no way bashing the South, but just stating the reality where the present and illogcal cries against the cultural corruption 'from south' have no meaning.

Culture corruption, language rhetorics! What next? Country partition? 

I agree with @edburg.....Raj thakarey is suceeding!


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

Indeed there is caste system in kerala(or u can say "was") and south especially.
We(Syrian Nazarani's) have lot of old documents which Old families keep for centuries and ballads of St.Thomas and even Gospel of St.Thomas of Pesheetta Bible that was banned by Pope.these ppl are converted loong back and major proofs like Ramban pattu and Thaliyola Ezhtuhus etc are burned off by the Latin(portugese) Bishop of Goa in 16th century getting angry to know that there is Eastern Christianity flourishing in Kerala long before it came to Europe.also our unity was destroyed under latin(portugese) persecution. there are places in kerala, we have pilgrim centres where St.Thomas came and converted.I dont know how easy or tough it was during that time 1st century!still,it can be seen that there are lot of jewish population in Kerala during old times as long back as BC800 and they are the 1st here to embrace Christianity.St.Thomas may have come across one of such ships carrying Jews who are travelling to kerala for business.also brahmins are NOT force converted afaik.there are miracles done by the apostle.but it is not upto me to prove a 1st century thing.as ppl tend to think that Christians=Goa=loose morals sucks.come here and see how we are following Hindu customs.]
also kerala is very different from TN or any other southern state when it comes to cultural aspects.

ontopic:
Unlike in north,where English missionaries worked to spread English,In south we have English education came under British rule.

also,unlike North India,many developmental projects finished under british rule esp travancore.I am not justifying british.but this is reality.
Infact Travancore was saved from Gore of Tipu Sultan,the Islamic devil with the help of British only.otherwise,we all will be eliminated or converted to Islam


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 5, 2008)

Under british we were Indians but after post independence we have became more bihari , punjabi , marathi , bengali etc ...


----------



## mediator (Feb 5, 2008)

> Indeed there is caste system in kerala(or u can say "was") and south especially.
> We(Syrian Nazarani's) have lot of old documents which Old families keep for centuries and ballads of St.Thomas and even Gospel of St.Thomas of Pesheetta Bible that was banned by Pope.these ppl are converted loong back and major proofs like Ramban pattu and Thaliyola Ezhtuhus etc are burned off by the Latin(portugese) Bishop of Goa in 16th century getting angry to know that there is Eastern Christianity flourishing in Kerala long before it came to Europe.also our unity was destroyed under latin(portugese) persecution. there are places in kerala, we have pilgrim centres where St.Thomas came and converted.I dont know how easy or tough it was during that time 1st century!still,it can be seen that there are lot of jewish population in Kerala during old times as long back as BC800 and they are the 1st here to embrace Christianity.St.Thomas may have come across one of such ships carrying Jews who are travelling to kerala for business.also brahmins are NOT force converted afaik.there are miracles done by the apostle.but it is not upto me to prove a 1st century thing.as ppl tend to think that Christians=Goa=loose morals sucks.*come here and see how we are following Hindu customs.*
> also kerala is very different from TN or any other southern state when it comes to cultural aspects.


Or shud I say degraded Hindu customs where many times a 'lower' cast is forbidden to enter a temple? I've been many times to south and thats y I know what its like..... pujaris arguing for a rich amount of money for a puja or simple "mantra ucharan" from people who they think can be deceived and taking a dollar or 2 from foreign tourists??.....thats even worse than cast system and this scenario reigns supreme in south!

I am not concerned about which form of christianity they got converted to. The fact is that they got converted and their culture changed and now the same people crying foul for some lame reason that Northies r trying to impose their culture?

But even if it is so for some exceptional cases that I've never heard of, then also I guess it is much more human and open minded where people have learnt to reason!!


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 5, 2008)

well this thread seems much more worse than the thacker's comment.....

he is making this type of comments for only the political gains....but looking at this thread  it  
 seems he is much better... 

Ya there are some people in india, whether north indians or south indians or any other indians, who wants to dominate over others..they are the ones who are trying to impose languages over others....

well coming to the basic:  language is used for communication...

and about the hindi...if it was not in the school syllabus ..well i wouldn't have studied..no offense..but its the real case and my mother tongue is malayalam..

well there was no need for me to study hindi except for getting marks..but i was imposed to learn english since it was the universal language...so that i could communicate outside the india also for my future.. i have never visited any states in north..so i rather don't needed to learn hindi..

but knowing hindi comes handy when i am watching hindi movies..ohh yaa...haha
but while watching the amir khans fanaa, i was left behind coz i couldnt understand the the poems (i think sheheriya or something as u may say) he say in the movie..while he was saying those poems..i barely understand the first line ..and other north indians besides me starting clapping ..i was like WTF ..why are these people clapping..well it was  a funny experince....

so if u wants to study hindi study it or dont study it but dont impose this on others saying this is the national language and other stuff like that..

patriotism is not about what languages we know..but about how can we make use of the things we knew to make india a better place........

and about thackery..he is a$$hole......


----------



## iMav (Feb 5, 2008)

prakash what bull sh1t are u talking  you are ready to accept english a foreign language as a common language but have a problem in calling a language of ur own country which is spoken and understood more than 70% yes it is 70% .... hypocrisy and inflated egoes keep a chk on them  sir; they result in more  deaths than heart attacks  

please go to sri-lanka if u have a problem with hindi  india was and is hindustan


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 5, 2008)

here are my 2cents:

People frm north india insist on using hindi when they are in south coz thats the most common language they know, unlike south where english is taught in schools  most north indian schools dont implemnt teaching english compulsarily unless they are private schools.  Hence the reason for their astonishment.

People frm southern states are at an advantage here as they can communicate in english and expect to be understood by anyone knowing english.

As for forcing to learn a lang, no one is doing it. If u wish then learn it else leave it.

As for Raj Thackery, he is just drawing attention towards him and his good for nothing party. Screw him.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

iMav said:


> prakash what bull sh1t are u talking  you are ready to accept english a foreign language as a common language but have a problem in calling a language of ur own country which is spoken and understood more than 70% yes it is 70% .... hypocrisy and inflated egoes keep a chk on them  sir; they result in more  deaths than heart attacks
> 
> please go to sri-lanka if u have a problem with hindi  india was and is hindustan


I have a problem with Hindi imposition,Why SHOULD I GO OUT OF MY HOME LAND? eh?WHY DONT U DO A STFU?
We dont care about ur Hindi.keep ur Hindian thing to urself.dont try to  impose hindi -IT IS NOT POSSIBLE in S.India.

Better u hindians change ur attitude.Hypocrats!

@infinite:well said  these id!ots dont understand the real situation in South India.most of these northy migrants comes to Andhra Hyderabad or Ktaka Bangalore and the locals there are accomodative to Hindi culturally.but that was not the case in Kerala or TN .

I feel sorry for this a$$holes who thinks that Hindi is understood all over india  keep ur hindi on urself.

It is our generosity that we speak to ur language when u hindians are in cities like blore. better understand that!
what national language?Holy sh!t?
English anytime.we are not panjabis or haryanvis to have a problem with british.better learn History.

When Britishers ruled Calcutta was Indias Biggest city.Madras was a thriving business city.all developement got centralized once after India gov focussed developments(northistan) on Bombay and Delhi?

what reasons?DO YOU REALLY THINK THAT A TAMILIAN HAVE THE SAME CULTURE AS YOURS? NO!They are orthodox preserves their LANG and Tamil Culture and I feel proud of them


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 5, 2008)

One word that describes the whole incident


*Hypocrisy*


----------



## iMav (Feb 5, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I have a problem with Hindi imposition,Why SHOULD I GO OUT OF MY HOME LAND? eh?WHY DONT U DO A STFU?
> We dont care about ur Hindi.keep ur Hindian thing to urself.dont try to  impose hindi -IT IS NOT POSSIBLE in S.India.
> 
> Better u hindians change ur attitude.Hypocrats!
> ...


 ah now i get it u dont have a problem with hindi u have a problem with the fact no gives u bhau; tollywood is crap when compared to bollywood; hell any fat married muchad can act in ur tollywood movies  u have a problem with the fact that s.india plays an insignificant role in indian politics thereby has little speak in national politics; u have a problem with ah forget it i love south india for its idlis and dosas screw u


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 5, 2008)

iMav said:


> hell any fat married muchad can act in ur tollywood movies  u



 in the films the the weight of the actors are not counted..but the acting is ..so in the present south indians have more talented actors than bollywood..its a fact....just look at the acting of the kamal hassan,mohan lal and mammootty..even our comedian can act better than that of the bollywood (exceptions are their like AmitaBH and Nana patekar..etc..)


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 5, 2008)

I don' know why you guys are finghting 

Hindi vs Tamil
North vs South

but you didn't realize one thing

We all are Indians, and we should all our country first.
And all the duties of the Indian citizen should be done by every Indian
if you have forgotten that, then let me remind you



> *It shall be the duty of every citizens of India: -*
> 
> * To abide by the Constitution and respect its ideals and institutions, the National Flag and the National Anthem;
> * To cherish and follow the noble ideals which inspired our national struggle for freedom;
> ...



there is nothing as South poeple are better than North or vice versa

We all are equal Guys, it is this mentality of regional politics that India was ruled by British for 200yrs as they princely states were busy fighting amongst each other.

You all are Highly educated Young Indians, this kind of behaviors is not suitable for you.our strength is in "*Unitity In diversity*". which means we all are different yet be are together.

 If Educated people like us do this, INDIA will weaken from its roots.

So i Urge you to stop this , Let us me ONE
We have to devise ways to overcome small barriers iof effective communications like langage
And Focus on a Larger Goal, Taking india on the path of progress


----------



## iMav (Feb 5, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> So i Urge you to stop this , Let us me ONE


yes i agree and we should respect the fact that hindi is our national language and we should give it its due respect


----------



## mediator (Feb 5, 2008)

jithudigitised said:


> in the films the the weight of the actors are not counted..but the acting is ..*so in the present south indians have more talented actors than bollywood*..its a fact....just look at the acting of the kamal hassan,mohan lal and mammootty..even our comedian can act better than that of the bollywood (exceptions are their like AmitaBH and Nana patekar..etc..)


Yea they r more talented when it comez to showing obscure comedy parallel to that of chinese films...wearing a dhoti, and black plastic goggles that came free with complan or a family pack of cheetos and then chasing around some gangsta!! Exceptions r there like RajniKant who can defy laws of physics and jump upside to the top of a 70 storeyed building! 

Nuff said, Can we keep it to the topic?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 5, 2008)

iMav said:


> hell any fat married muchad can act in ur tollywood movies


 
Lolz...absolutely true Manan...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif



> u have a problem with the fact that s.india plays an insignificant role in indian politics thereby has little speak in national politics


 
That's cos they don't like think they are different from the rest of the India & don't care about north, east or west India. Here is the thing, we north indian (other then few political morons) give a damn to whole India, but u don't think like that Uncle.



> Better u hindians change ur attitude.Hypocrats!


 
We respect your language, & if I go to bangalore or Pune again I will indeed learn the local language despite of the fact that I speak hindi & english easily....however from your attitude u don't want to learn Hindi if u come for some job or anything to North India.

You sir, are a certified nutjob.



> We all are Indians, and we should all our country first.


 
I kno,Manan knows..din knows...tell this to Prakash.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 5, 2008)

ok, I am fed up of this. I declare this: Gautham is !an Indian. I am a world citizen and I concider people much more important than symbolic stuff like language, religion, gender, race, country, planet, etc.


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 5, 2008)

mediator said:


> Yea they r more talented when it comez to showing obscure comedy parallel to that of chinese films...wearing a dhoti, and black plastic goggles that came free with complan or a family pack of cheetos and then chasing around some gangsta!! Exceptions r there like RajniKant who can defy laws of physics and jump upside to the top of a 70 storeyed building!
> 
> Nuff said, Can we keep it to the topic?



sorry for being offtopic ..but i have to clarify something...

in bollywood they dont do this or what....i didn't wrote about the cheap comedy numbers or the defying the laws of physics..but u must see some of the malayalam movies before u say this all..

dont say it just blindly..i only told there are better actors in malayalam than the bollywood can currently offer...also i have stated about the exceptions..ya there is also good actorss there..

so just dont post blindly..and about rajnikant..well i have seen his latest movie sivaji around 5 times with MY FRIENDS..cozz its a movie that me and my friends can have a good time..and well it have been a great success..wherever it released ...its just an masala movie..but it worth watching..(dont think about physics..its just a moviee..dudee)

i posted on to this thread for unity and not divorsity..but now look what this thread have made out of me....wowww....terrificc..haha


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 5, 2008)

iMav said:


> yes i agree and we should respect the fact that hindi is our national language and we should give it its due respect


This is exactly the attitude that SUCKS...!! Do not ever say that Hindi is our only national language. India can never have a single national language. Thats the uniqueness of our country. Learn to respect first that we have lots of differences amongst ourselves, but still we all belong to the same country. Until people realise this, clashes and blamings and bashings will continue. You being someone from the north, I can understand your passion for Hindi, 'coz its your mothertongue or the language you mostly speak in. But think from the POV of a non-hindi person, who lives by his mother-tongue, only to find that he is isolated 'coz he doesn't know hindi. We have something called the Hindi belt, and mind you, Hindi is restricted to that region only. You conveniently forget people from other states in the South and the North East and the West. 

And to all of you, STOP considering a non-hindi person to be a Tamil or a Southie. He can be from Kerala, AP, Karnataka or also from Mizoram, Meghalaya, Arunachal, Assam, Rajasthan, Orissa, etc. Most of you speaking here in favour of hindi or tamil or any other language do not actually realise the position of rural India. You talk after being to B'Lore or Pune or Mumbai or Chennai or any other metro or developed city. You cannot adjust in such cities which have at least a sizable population of tamil or hindi  or marathi people.. But what will happen to you when you visit to rural India..? Have you ever been to vaniyambadi or patteeswaram or thalassery or shoranur or any such cities or towns..?? 
I am not speaking for any particular group of people here. I am from Pondicherry settled in Indore. I know Hindi to an extent so its not a trouble to me. But I do have friends here, who do not know hindi but still manage to survive here. And people here do understand that our hindi is bad, but they do adjust.. How do they do it??? They call it adjustment.. *Can't we do that much to accommodate ourselves in or accommodate others from a different part of our country..??* Same thing happens in Pondicherry also.. We have renowned medical and dental institutions there, and students join these institutions from all over the country.. including north-east. And by the end of 5 yrs they manage to learn broken tamil and malayalam, through which they can converse with the patients.. Did anyone force them to learn tamil..?? NO.. they did that 'coz they needed it. Thats what I ask and expect of everyone, at least here where all of us are educated Indians. Do not ask me or anyone else to learn a language 'coz its national or 'coz you find it convenient. Rather, I'll learn a language when I need it.. else I'll not survive there.. Plain and simple.

Now please lets stop offtopic posts, and come back on topic..


----------



## mediator (Feb 5, 2008)

jithudigitised said:


> sorry for being offtopic ..but i have to clarify something...
> 
> in bollywood they dont do this or what....i didn't wrote about the cheap comedy numbers or the defying the laws of physics..*but u must see some of the malayalam movies before u say this all..*
> 
> ...


Wheneva I'm bored I switch to mallu movies/channels and I must say they are much better than Great Indian laughter challenge. U think I don't watch them......who in the world wanna miss the greatest laughter movies/programs? So what if I can't understand what kinda English they speak, which seems highly coded with their accent mixed all over, but still it seems much better than the "mute" Tom and Jerry show!!

Ur arguments bt Tolly Vs Bolly n laws of physics....now thats even more funny!

So don't post blindly....see what this thread is about, atleast try to read the title and process it in ur mutli-threaded brain undergoing a negligible utilization!!


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 5, 2008)

@ mediator: I'd ask you to do the same.. Do not post blindly without knowing the facts. There are several hundred films releasing every year in this country. Did you sit and watch all of them to decide that all tamil and mallu movies are better the laughter challenge..?? And you think you have the typical american english accent, don't you?? What is wrong with you people..?


----------



## mediator (Feb 5, 2008)

@Parsad : Please go thru the thread first before trying to mediate and see, who started the 'generalized' discussion on Tolly Vs bolly! U can say the same bt that guy also. I'm merely telling the one n u also to come back to the topic.

So I guess u too needs to clear ur mind as well and see where this is going! Ofcors I was just being frivolous with this Tolly/molly/mallu discussion. But I guess u too, like some, r being serious on it!! Read the title of the thread!!


----------



## Rahim (Feb 5, 2008)

I saw a documentary on Discovery Channell about Mega Cities. They highlighted how Mumbai got over-crowded as being Sapnon Ka Shahar.
The documentary was an eye-opener, situation is to put 10 people in a Maruti 800. Everyday people with dreams in their eyes land at Mumbai Station and most of them never return back when met with failure.
The infrastructure in Mumbai is not sufficient with higher rate of influxion of new people. New town is being built by reclaiming lands from the shores but still the burden is too much.

But the reasons these politicians are citing for their acts are absolutely no-brainer. the lack of infrastructure is the major cause of over-crowding Mumbai and people have the Constitutional right to shift anywhere for livelihood. 
It is the job of the Govt to plan and sustain growth and create new towns to accomodate the ever increasing population.
Raj thackeray is targeting Big B for no concrete reasons. I may ask has SRK done anything for him and his Marathi Brethren.
Bottomline is he wanted cheap publicity, so he went and grabbed a National Icon.


----------



## mediator (Feb 5, 2008)

^Agreed! And uniform development wud also help.


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 5, 2008)

mediator said:


> @Parsad : Please go thru the thread first before trying to mediate and see, who started the 'generalized' discussion on Tolly Vs bolly! U can say the same bt that guy also. I'm merely telling the one n u also to come back to the topic.
> 
> So I guess u too needs to clear ur mind as well and see where this is going! Ofcors I was just being frivolous with this Tolly/molly/mallu discussion. But I guess u too, like some, r being serious on it!! Read the title of the thread!!


I am very much aware of the topic.. My previous post was because at no point in your response to jithin did I find anything to indicate that it was a funny or humourous response..! Do note my first post in this page.. I have urged people to return back to the topic there itself..!



mediator said:


> ^Agreed! And uniform development wud also help.


Thats something that is most needed..!! Until then migration of people to big cities would always be a burden.



> But the reasons these politicians are citing for their acts are absolutely no-brainer. the lack of infrastructure is the major cause of over-crowding Mumbai and people have the Constitutional right to shift anywhere for livelihood.



Agreed.. And Bangalore, chennai and hyderabad would soon follow the footsteps of Mumbai in terms of overcrowding at the cost of basic infrastructure..!


----------



## iMav (Feb 5, 2008)

hindi is not our national language we have so many languages rationally i accept that statement 

hockey is not our national sport (shouldv been cricket but wth) we play s many other sports

peacock is not our national bird we have so many other birds

jana gana mana is not our national song we sing so many songs

delhi is not our capital we have 3 other metropolitans

so before u talk about attitudes think inwards


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Feb 5, 2008)

BTW if this is the case for languages, dont u think that Raj thakerey will be justified in his approach for demanding all non-maharashtrians to leave mumbai as they are taking up the jobs.

We are all Indians first, if this is how we treat our own fellow countrymen with such discrimination, we cant expect any better from the foreigners.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 5, 2008)

iMav said:


> hindi is not our national language we have so many languages rationally i accept that statement



HINDI IS NOT THE NATIONAL LANGUAGE OF INDIA!!

This Thackrey is a fool  There are fanatics like them in every state, can't help. People listen to those kind of fools, laugh at his face and get moving. If he's trying to get votes through these kind of stupid sh1t. I can only laugh  


I completely go with Praka with what he has told. I see lot of north indians come here and tell Kannada is like this, it's like that. Why that arrogance? They got a fugging problem with EVERYTHING here. That's what pissess us southies off. Who have given them the right to mock our language and culture??   I see other south indian people come here and learn kannada. It's just the "I don't give a f**k to your south language" that pisses us southies off.

If you guys are thinking that I can't speak hindi, I can!


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 5, 2008)

*read below*

it is very sad that this thread has fallen to such low depths... 
anyway i want to make a couple of points.... 
1. mr. raj has definitely succeeded in his divisive tactics...
     n that too real fast 
2. the points made by praka123 are his own and do not necessarily go well with           all south indians  . i as a matter of fact will say that prakash is NO ONE to represent the southern community at all.and i say this with full confidence as i am a south indian myself.he and all citizens of india subscribe to the indian constitiution which states that hindi is the official language of  india.
my mother tongue[telugu] is the 2nd most spoken lang. in the counry after hindi but still i am not blabbering about it for the simple reason that i respect the constitution. though i am very proud of my state as well 
3. and about the tolly vs. bolly thing.. guys leave it and concentrate on the topic title ... [i consider both as sources of entertainment. period] 

this is all i wanted to say...


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry for being off topic..but when i saw someone just blindly commenting on the south indian movies..well i was not able to resist myself..this will be same case when an foreigner will tell us that the indian movies are crap by just watching one or two indian(any language commercial movies...)..u will also say something against it mediator...well its in our blood...nobody can change ...even the Fking thackares....

this was what thackery wanted ..to make clash between us based on the land,languages and other bloody things...well he almost succeded..

But whatever we say ..be it on language,relegion or land..we are still indians..ya Bharatians...

@mediator why are u telling all malayalam movies or south indian movies are crap..if there is something good u must accept it ..u must think before posting...any way lets get the movies thing out of this thread..so that we can discuss on the main subject...ok dude..


----------



## kunal_vkr (Feb 5, 2008)

guys GUYS!!..
what are we fighting about??..and why???..

Lets face it whether we are from north or from south, from east or from west..WE ARE INDIANS!!
AND we must respect each others emotions and feelings..

Why is it always have to be a war for us??..kabhi Religion war to kabhi gender war to kabhi political war to kabhi sports war to kabhi koi war!!

For India's sake..we never fight for a good cause!! 

Lets fight for the rights of people who die for our country not Sachin  Saurav or some bollywood personality..lets fight against poverty, unemployment ,illiteracy and corruption..common people!! its not impossible if we could join hands..Lets make this country a better place for everyone of us...

Who is raj thakre to tell us who is who??..we have all the power in the world as far as we are united..

LETS SAY PROUD TO BE AN INDIAN!!..

MERA BHARAT MAHAN...


----------



## mediator (Feb 5, 2008)

jithu said:
			
		

> sorry for being off topic..but when i saw someone just blindly commenting on the south indian movies..well i was not able to resist myself..this will be same case when an foreigner will tell us that the indian movies are crap by just watching one or two indian(any language commercial movies...)..u will also say something against it mediator...well its in our blood...nobody can change ...even the Fking thackares....
> 
> this was what thackery wanted ..to make clash between us based on the land,languages and other bloody things...well he almost succeded..
> 
> ...



OK ok......mallu movies r the best and I can't describe how much I luv the part when hero in his white shirt, white pant, yellow coat and white shoes with black goggles and heroine in saree come running to each other from 1 km distance just to scare the birds away!!

I'M in so luv with mallu movies....! *www.smileyhut.com/music/wos_musik8.gif

Can we get to the topic? 

PS: I dint say they r crap but funny!


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 5, 2008)

mediator said:


> OK ok......mallu movies r the best and I can't describe how much I luv the part when hero in his white shirt, white pant, yellow coat and white shoes with black goggles and heroine in saree come running to each other from 1 km distance just to scare the birds away!!
> 
> I'M in so luv with mallu movies....! *www.smileyhut.com/music/wos_musik8.gif
> 
> ...



common dude  ... this is from a typical indian movie not mallu movies dude...anyway end of the offtopic...lets concentrate on the topic..ok

Can we get to the topic? 
  sure mate...


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

See,now we can Understand what these Hindians learn from childhood?they think enforcing Hindi is their duty?pathetic.

I can see 2 extremes in India regarding Language and Culture.Tamilians and Northies.

Still,I am yet to find a tamilian who will force tamil to anyone from India.He will try his half english to communicate than a northie who enforce hindi!

If I travel through odachatram(a rural town near pazhani),I can see Hindians(groups) there trying desperately the Hindi card  They are surprised and the shopkeepers in this remote town can talk in English to them thats it! 

Hindi is not our national language.no way do any proud South  and North East will allow Hindi as a national language.

I feel it is very childish to look at film actors !what does that have to do here?Do u want to say that all south Indians looks like Vijayakanth ? LOL!
still there is some etched feeling about South indians;what can I say?

One thing-It is nearly impossible to make south india learn Hindi and accept it as national language.Pity on Hindi hardcorers 

No way Hindians are getting the fact-that majority of this country dont give a damn about this Hindi unless someone is really interested in learning languages.
A good read for u Hindians:
*www.hinduonnet.com/thehindu/mag/2005/01/16/stories/2005011600260300.htm

Still,we in many south indian states learns Hindi out of compulsion in schools!what a democratic country this is!

@Jithu:Well,what these northies knows is those Rajnikanth running in ootti hills in some song-and he thinks that is malyalam movie  pathetic!

FYI,Tamil,kannada and Telgu movies are mostly the kind u described; not any malayalam movie I can remember of.


----------



## mediator (Feb 5, 2008)

jithu said:
			
		

> common dude ... this is from a typical indian movie not mallu movies dude...anyway end of the offtopic...lets concentrate on the topic..ok
> 
> Can we get to the topic?
> sure mate..


To tell the truth buddy, I really don't watch movies much. I can't recall if its a jeetendra sequence or a part of mallu movie. I was just kidding as it was going off-topic. Even SRK seems like a joke to me....n bt foreigner...wth I wud term will smith's men in black equally funny!! So don't mind I find many bollywood as well as tollywood as well as Hollywood movies very very funny........not to mention Lollywood, it makes me grow sad and sympathetic!! 


Neways nice to see u getting ONTOPIC!


----------



## karnivore (Feb 6, 2008)

This goes out to all those who are bull$hitting about hindi.

HINDI IS NOT, let me repeat, *NOT* THE NATIONAL LANGUAGE OF INDIA.

In fact, it is one of the 22 official languages of INDIA. Hence imposing HINDI on non-hindi speaking people is *UNACCEPTABLE*.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Feb 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> Still,I am yet to find a tamilian who will force tamil to anyone from India.He will try his half english to communicate than a northie who enforce hindi!


i agree with this completely.... all south indians have to do this.  



> Hindi is not our national language.



sorry dude... u missed my post.. its not abt our,their,his,mine.. etc 
the constitution of india states that its an official language... since its a major language in 18 states...



> One thing-It is nearly impossible to make south india learn Hindi and accept it as national language.Pity on Hindi hardcorers



haha... i just laugh at ur post... my father is from AP n he got a job opportunity in banks exam back in '84.the test centre was raipur[then MP].he was selected for BOI[Bank of India]... n he is now a manager in ujjain[M.P.] branch n has completed 23 yrs-learning hindi from scratch n also the local dialect now can communicate in 7-8 languages 

n u say south indians cant learn hindi.... lolzz  
n 1 more thing i hav learnt hindi in my school very well...n got 81/100 in hindi in 10th CBSE board exam ... now match that... 

dont divide south indians and north indians pls....


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

^think in a broader aspect.I too know AP' ppl.do u thing someone from innards of viijaywada,Guntur knows Hindi?do  u think those poverty stricken people in ur east coast will learn Hindi ?think again!JFYI,We in Kerala,where too learning Hindi continuously from 5th std to end of the life  still no grip!I am saying about common people!


----------



## Edburg (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey guys lets not fight over us....

i am from chennai and i have had some very good frnds from north india. .....but the number of people who treat the other language people as second class people are much higher unfortunately.... 

so i humbly advice the north indians to equally respect the south language and its cultures......

*if you guys go by hindi is spoken by majority so learn hindi....then why dont you guys learn english as it is the one most spoken in world* ....and also we can communicate it...

@mediator please dont turn this into religion fight....whats wrong with changing religion ?? everyone has his own right and likeness and faith....

and regarding bollywood....there is more people(audiences) and more $$$ involved there so you can create better movies....but with s much smaller reach we are able to produce almost your equal quality......8) 

if you care comparing bollywood to south..then i can compare hollywood to yours.....yours will bite the dust completely 

finally we respect for who you are and expect you guys to do the same....


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^think in a broader aspect.I too know AP' ppl.do u thing someone from innards of viijaywada,Guntur knows Hindi?do  u think those poverty stricken people in ur east coast will learn Hindi ?think again!JFYI,We in Kerala,where too learning Hindi continuously from 5th std to end of the life  still no grip!I am saying about common people!


Prakash Buddy,
Whatever you say, whatever argument you post, the truth is Official Languages of the Republic of India are
*Hindi*, English

Whether you accept it or not, its your wish, It doesn't make any Difference


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 6, 2008)

mediator said:


> Neways nice to see u getting ONTOPIC!



i was always on topic ..in my every post you will find the things related to topic...i think you were too busy reading my off topic things, you didn't notice the things related to the topic..

so what u think....hehe



gary4gar said:


> Official Languages of the Republic of India are
> *Hindi*, English



 who said english comes inside the  official languages


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

^yes English if termed one of the "official" languages,while kindi is the "national" language selected by the northindians.

@gary:the answer is simple.*WE DONT ACCEPT HINDI AS A OFFICIAL OR NATIONAL LANGUAGE*  count most south Indians.

I am wondering how can a northy accept if he is forced "chinese" as national language?same goes with S.indians accepting hindi

hindi is forced to our head's.dont ever think this forcing will get all s.indians understanding hindi.infact most common ppl here wont understand a word in kindi(@jithu,u got it I think ).then these morons from north expecting all indians should be forced hindi because these northies love that language.

Yes,I love malayalam;can I force on u hindians?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^yes English if termed one of the "official" languages,while kindi is the "national" language selected by the northindians.
> 
> @gary:the answer is simple.*WE DONT ACCEPT HINDI AS A OFFICIAL OR NATIONAL LANGUAGE*  count most south Indians.
> 
> ...


the answer is simple, Whatever you say, it will not Change the fact that Hindi is National LANGUAGE.

And thats a Universal Fact, You cannot change it.

Malayalam is just a Scheduled language, along with 22 other Languages Including Hindi.



jithudigitised said:


> i was always on topic ..in my every post you will find the things related to topic...i think you were too busy reading my off topic things, you didn't notice the things related to the topic..
> 
> so what u think....hehe
> 
> ...


The constitution of INDIA says so


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

how can I get u hindi boys understand that India is not Hindia.dont expect any one in India to follow Hindi as if some morons made "hindi" as national language.
anyone learning any language out of passion is OK;but getting this enforced is like people in Rajasthan from tomorrow should speak only chinese as chinese is the national language 
^how do you feel?the same goes with South Indians who are forced to learn Hindi.
It is a pity that people from north india esp up,bihar,delhi(NCR),haryana,punjab dont understand that whole India is not speaking their language.keep ur kindi to urself.

I think we love our Local languages much more than any languages.English is our communication language to rest of the world.
either accept English as communication language or divide India as Hindia and South India.

I am feeling that north indians those who still support hindi after this many facts can be called "brainless" and "certified cracks"


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 6, 2008)

praka123 said:


> how can I get u hindi boys understand that India is not Hindia.dont expect any one in India to follow Hindi as if some morons made "hindi" as national language.
> anyone learning any language out of passion is OK;but getting this enforced is like people in Rajasthan from tomorrow should speak only chinese as chinese is the national language
> ^how do you feel?the same goes with South Indians who are forced to learn Hindi.
> It is a pity that people from north india esp up,bihar,delhi(NCR),haryana,punjab dont understand that whole India is not speaking their language.keep ur kindi to urself.
> ...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2008)

*Note: I can speak, read and write Hindi very well. Though Tamil is my mother tongue, I can't read or write as fluently as with the case of Hindi/English. *


Let me be clear on some facts and clear the misconceptions. 
Tamil *is NOT* enforced in Chennai/Tamil Nadu. It's not possible also as Chennai attracts people from other states due to the companies operating here (Nokia, SE, Samsung, Dell, BWM, Saint Gobain to name a few) apart from the IT companies. 

In schools also, Tamil is not forced. Only in TN State boards, you need to learn Tamil (but you can learn as 3rd language and Hindi/other lang as 2nd). It's in KVs (run by CBSE; over 7-8 KVs in Chennai alone) that Hindi is forced.  

My dad who works with State Bank of Travancore (needless to say, he can speak/write/read Malayalam very well) say that officers from north India speak with him in Hindi (he can understand somewhat, but can't speak properly). Even if he asks to speak in English, they won't. So he asks them to fax whatever they want to communicate and immediately they start speaking in English.  


People need to understand that Tamil Nadu and Kerala are also part of India.


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 6, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> *
> 
> 
> People need to understand that Tamil Nadu and Kerala are also part of India.*


*

 ya thats correct..the people in north usually mock our culture and our languages..thats not good....i am not saying every one in north but majority there do...*


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 6, 2008)

@Gary-I think you missed my post on the previous page. Hindi is NOT the national language. It is an OFFICIAL language. People have the notion that Hindi is a national language because that's the biggest mistake the text books made and when it got corrected(did it??) We are all grown ups now and who would go back and check back that fact? That's the reason, the mindset won't change, you like it or not  Since we Indians are greatly known for the attitude "We are like this only" even if the right source is given and told a million times, the attitude will not change. Sad, very sad.

@Praka-English, along with Hindi is the official language of India. You need to cool down as well 

To continue the topic, Why is Thackrey miffed at the Bachchans?


----------



## mediator (Feb 6, 2008)

edburg said:
			
		

> @mediator please dont turn this into religion fight....*whats wrong with changing religion* ?? everyone has his own right and likeness and faith....


U got it wrong! I was referring to culture change and corruption in the concerned FIGHT. Read it again....

U shud ask, "Whats wrong with changing culture??"


----------



## eminemence (Feb 6, 2008)

There are so many Raj Thackeray's here on this forum itself.
While Raj is for marathi ppl,others here are for their own region and langs.
We INDIANS can NEVER get over our margianlised tendencies.
--eminemence.


----------



## ancientrites (Feb 6, 2008)

i think its time jaish e mohammad and harkut ul jihad do something about Raj thackery and his Goons or blow up bal thackery his entire supporting empire.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 6, 2008)

wats going on in this thread ................??????? 

This thread was started against the political gimmick of raj thackery .... but its all HINDI-BASHING going on here. U guys made a mess out of a simple matter. First Of all .... u must admit that the mentality of all ppl belonging to any specific region cant be same (south indian or north indian). by only a handful of experiences u cant judge all ppl from south india/north india. 

   U can find guys from north india fuming over the lack of hindi in south indian region( be it kerela or karnataka) in the same numbers as south indians trying to converse in their native language in northern region. Its the problem of personal ego of individuals ...not for the masses ....I think u have heard the phrase 
"In Rome, Do as the Romans Do" .......... as simple as that. U cant move around the whole world, having just a single language in ur kitty (be it Hindi, Malyalam, Punjabi, Telugu or even ENGLISH). And some ppl here shld restrict the use of "$" in their words,as there is no need to be foul mouthed here. Its a forum for all like minded ppl to discuss and help the others ..... not to divide on the basis of cast,color,language,choice of OS's or gadgets......

 just give ur views on the topic ...not on specific persons. 

And regarding Bolly Vs Tolly ...... watch wat u like. or else switch to Hollywood ... but dnt bash the others. 

  I generally dnt take part in such flame wars ......but this was going too much for me to stay away ...............

 Plz guys .......dnt forget "We are INDIANS" and we dnt need any prefixes to create differences among us. North-South-East-West are words to define directions, dnt let them divide the unity of our Great Nation. 


 Harryneopotter.


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 6, 2008)

harryneopotter said:


> North-South-East-West are words to define directions, dnt let them divide the unity of our Great Nation.
> Harryneopotter.



 thats a nice line....


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 6, 2008)

after reading this thread i felt very sad..is it the same praka ?????..who had posted a thread *" share ur most loved asha rafi etc old songs " *..praka was that really YOU ?????
........i m just shocked !!!!

also this thread is gng nowhere ..started off as discussion on raj thackeray's comments and going on north-south fight ! 

i have many south indian frnds who know hindi and it feels nice talking to them in hindi..in fact i myself learned some tamil words......but i never enforce my SI frnds to talk in hindi...

if u r comfortable to talk in english ..then its good..wats the prob....language is a medium to bridge the gap b/w two humans not to open a war ...

i really feel again and again that this diversity in india is the root cause of all probs ........

praka ..do u ans/ask only SI digitians  ....or do i ans/ask only NI digitians query ? ........when we are so united as digitians why are we fighting as north indian & south indian ????? 

just remember we are all humans..each one has 2 eyes,2 ears ,one nose etc ..when GOD hasnt differentiated us..who are we ppl to discriminate against each other ? 

PEACE
Sumit


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am not against anyone.and I love hearing music be it Hindi,Arabic or Pop.
also,I will comfort my NI friends by talking to them in Hindi in reality.

But what I am against is that this hidden mentality of most NI that Hindi must be enforced to every non-hindi speakers.this is Sin.

There are parts of India who are not having any cultural similarity with Hindians.how can this hindians expect everyone should talk/learn hindi?
it is a personal choice whether someone wants to learn a lang or not.

English is the language the world prefers for communication.we(SI) dont need to be enforced a 2nd language to be learned to contact other parts of HIndia.why dont gov make it mandatory the English language?
It is not native.and English were enemies for most of NI.still what is wrong with the Language?English is fine.and it serves for the communication gap in universe.

I feel,in India we should have this thing going:
grow ur native language be it Hindi,Marathi,Punjabi,tamil or Malayalam in your state.learn "simple English" to contact with the world.what is wrong?
infact employments comes in India esp South India because of the knowledge of English language.else china must have been the preferred location.even Chinese,the most alienated ppl when considering learning English makes European teachers teach them English esp for the near Olympics.
World is changing.no it is not as earlier like deutch,francais are not willing to talk in english.now they too are learning English(my uncle is there in germany).
Our Hindians too should consider a change.may be they should learn from Bangalore.a random local kannadiga there will be able to talk in English,Hindi,Tamil,Telegu,Marathi(hardly). 
now do u Hindians know how many languages Hindi?different Hindi's?
kariboli?Mumbaiyya Hindi,Dehli Hindi  ?Is that a learning?why dont u make it a habit to talk in English?
Even I can see some +ve signs as learn English in 30 days in hindi etc selling in TV shops to Hindians. good Luck!
and I am personally not against any Hindi speaking people except for their reluctness to accept the multi-ethnicity of India and the need for use of English .


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 6, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> just remember we are all humans..each one has 2 eyes,2 ears ,one nose etc ..
> PEACE
> Sumit



but different brainssss...hehe


----------



## iMav (Feb 6, 2008)

karnivore said:


> This goes out to all those who are bull$hitting about hindi.
> 
> HINDI IS NOT, let me repeat, *NOT* THE NATIONAL LANGUAGE OF INDIA.
> 
> In fact, it is one of the 22 official languages of INDIA. Hence imposing HINDI on non-hindi speaking people is *UNACCEPTABLE*.


as said:


iMav said:


> hindi is not our national language we have so many languages rationally i accept that statement
> 
> hockey is not our national sport (shouldv been cricket but wth) we play s many other sports
> 
> ...


 



Edburg said:


> so i humbly advice the north indians to equally respect the south language and its cultures......


we are not the ones calling south indian languages by names unlike u guys calling hindi as kindi or watever  i said u guys need to respect hindi but u dont 



Edburg said:


> *if you guys go by hindi is spoken by majority so learn hindi....then why dont you guys learn english as it is the one most spoken in world* ....and also we can communicate it...


 what are we doing now  



Edburg said:


> and regarding bollywood....there is more people(audiences) and *more $$$ involved* there so you can create better movies....but with s much smaller reach we are able to produce almost your equal quality......8)


 y are south indians poor  and money comes with quality so  



Edburg said:


> if you care comparing bollywood to south..then i can compare hollywood to yours.....yours will bite the dust completely


 talk with in the nation 



praka123 said:


> how can I get u hindi boys understand that India is not Hindia.dont expect any one in India to follow Hindi as if some morons made "hindi" as national language.


 we are Hindustan  hindustan hindustan



praka123 said:


> anyone learning any language out of passion is OK;but getting this enforced is like people in Rajasthan from tomorrow should speak only chinese as chinese is the national language


 u are fine with telling or rather enforcing english on us but have a problem with hindi - hypocrite

I am feeling that south indians those who still dont support hindi after this many facts can be called "brainless" and "certified cracks"


----------



## praka123 (Feb 6, 2008)

@imav:ur a big (...) thing!get urself to nimhans!


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 6, 2008)

wow... wow..!! I really held most people here in high esteem..  Its a pity you are so narrow minded...! You resort to bashing when you cannot seem to say anything more than "hindi is our national language"



> y are south indians poor and *money comes with quality* so



ha ha ha... that was the funniest quote I ever heard.

All this thread does is sow malice and hatred within ourselves...! Something that people like raj thackeray want to really do for political gains.. Had he seen this thread, I'm sure he'd have been happy.. very happy...! Seems like we cannot even have an educated discussion amongst orselves without flaming and bashing others... When educated people here are so gullible, I wonder how much effort it'd take to instigate evil in an illiterate Indian. I'm ashamed for all of you people who cannot accommodate others.. and that includes hindi speaking and non-hindi-speaking people too..!


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 6, 2008)

> But what I am against is that this hidden mentality of most NI that Hindi must be enforced to every non-hindi speakers


very wrong..no educated person tries to impose ur culture if he/she is sensible enough ..


> English is the language the world prefers for communication


have u wondered why eng is that one lang ? cuz large parts of world (africa,asia,america etc) were captured by british......and they imposed english.and still US is the powerhouse of the world .....u r seeing sub prime ..how its affecting IT jobs n export sector....and US official language is english..if germany had won in WWII ..then german wud be all over world ..and u must be telling all of us to communicate u in german  



> infact employments comes in India esp South India because of the knowledge of English language


again wrong..eng is only one factor..abundance of engg colleges ....and better policies of state govts in promoting their states ...SEZ etc play a major role ..i appreciate south india for that ..instead i say south is so progressive ..y not north ....but here politicians are so vote bank driven that they see their own interest not of their state  



> Our Hindians too should consider a change.may be they should learn from Bangalore.a random local kannadiga there will be able to talk in English,Hindi,Tamil,Telegu,Marathi(hardly).


now u r imposing english praka..thats not gud..every citizen in this country has a right to live by his choice ..not by some communist or dictator regime ...i dont know why u r so much supporting english.........english will remain a 2nd language to us as we r not british or american.....our mother tongue will always be first be it hindi , malyalam, telugu,urdu,kannada or tamil etc 



> but different brainssss...hehe


hahahaha..very true


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 6, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> .english will remain a 2nd language to us as we r not british or american.....our mother tongue will always be first be it hindi , malyalam, telugu,urdu,kannada or tamil etc



This is what we all are trying to say ...but may be each one says it in their own way... 

i think praka is also trying to say this but his way of presenting the point may not be suitable to others..maybe..


----------



## iMav (Feb 6, 2008)

i really love the fact our education system has:

1. english - 1st language
2. hindi - 2nd language
3. state lanuage - 3rd language

english - world stage
hindi - country level
state language - local

as simple as that

now speaking rationally leaving all the bull sh1t aside 


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> The word _Hindī_ is of Persian origin and literally means "Indian",


 wat say now lets change the name or our country from india to dravid (dravidian)


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ 
You are wrong. We are choose whatever language for any level in CBSE. For TN State board, Tamil is compulsory, either you can learn as 1/2/3 language.


----------



## prasad_den (Feb 6, 2008)

> 1. english - 1st language
> 2. hindi - 2nd language
> 3. state lanuage - 3rd language



You think this happens everywhere...?? Open your eyes.. how many schools in rural india teach english as the first language..? If that was true, there would be english speaking population everywhere. I work as a lecturer in a college, and I find professional students here who can't understand a line in english. People here do most of their education only in hindi..
And in many places it is english first, and regional language next, with hindi or sanskrit as the third option..



> Originally Posted by wikipedia
> The word Hindī is of Persian origin and literally means "Indian",
> 
> wat say now lets change the name or our country from india to dravid (dravidian)



Better still, why don't you start calling us non-hindi speaking people as non-Indians..! Sounds like you'd love to that.


----------



## iMav (Feb 6, 2008)

prasad_den said:


> You think this happens everywhere...?? Open your eyes.. how many schools in rural india teach english as the first language..? If that was true, there would be english speaking population everywhere. I work as a lecturer in a college, and I find professional students here who can't understand a line in english. People here do most of their education only in hindi..
> And in many places it is english first, and regional language next, with hindi or sanskrit as the third option..


 dont know and i said that i like something about my education system  ssc board; cbse both have tht system here in mumbai atleast - english first language; hindi second and marathi third



prasad_den said:


> Better still, why don't you start calling us non-hindi speaking people as non-Indians..! Sounds like you'd love to that.


im not the 1 who has a problem with hindi being considered as our national/officiial language its u guys who makes stupid statements like we have so many languages how can 1 language be official/national the same as why is jana gana mana as our national song we sing so many songs

we are indians we should learn to respect another person's language i have not dis-respected any other language or said something about another language unlike u guys and i had pointed that out earlier but no ud rather ignore it coz u get pwned by that

hindi is a more known language the possibility of people understanding hindi in any part of india is more than they understanding any other regional language (im not talking abt fluently talking or writing but conversing)


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

^I remember the poor frog in a pond 
 get ur facts corrected-Hindi is NOT at all understood by a majority of population in India.

let Hindi be limited to ur 5 states.that's it.and bombay is not India.come here south and get urself corrected.it is the hindi chauvinism that ur showing.pathetic


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> let Hindi be limited to ur 5 states.that's it.and bombay is not India.come here south and get urself corrected.it is the hindi chauvinism that ur showing.pathetic


my dad was in south 2 weeks ago and had no problem in conversing in hindi  the pond is what ur living in; hindi is the language second to chinese even on the internet  thrs a difference in understanding and speaking/conversing


----------



## praka123 (Feb 7, 2008)

^ur blind.Hindi is not needed by us.because some id!ots in north made hindi as national language wont vouch that everyone in India is gonna accept that.

I want Patiala to be forced to learn Tamil;can I?
the same goes true for South too .I have tried my best in getting u hardcore hindi fanatics corrected.still u feel like enforcing,better we should divide this country to South India and Hindia.

I feel for the betterment of South India,It needs to be separated from North-but not from India.make some Visa system-so that Hindians should be made sure they pass English exam before coming down south,else this hindi chauvinists will make the life hard for us.

unemployed,uneducated rascals from north india are already doing their rounds in my town.I hate that!


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 7, 2008)

coool dude ...coool..


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

ohk so u want to divide ourselves for not learning a language u feel that dividing the nation is much better for the country than u guys simply learning another langugae ... 

i dont like marathi but i live in maharashtra its a rule i have to learn i learn it baat khattam

i learn hindi; english and a regional language so why is it so freaking difficult for u to learn english; hindi and a regional language  are u guys so freaking dumb that a language like hindi u wont understand; if i decided to move to south i will definitely learn the regional language and that is the reason why hindi=india=hindustan has hindi as an *official* language so that a south indian goes to north he can communicate; a north indian goes to south he can communicate; east and west can also communicate hindi

please understand hindi is considered as  a medium so that any 1 from any part of the nation can communicate with others like english is to the world; hindi is to india 

international; national; regional thats it why is it so fugging difficult for u to learn hindi i will teach u hindi dont worry free of cost i will teach u hindi ... bloody hell goobi has started understanding/typing hindi

and also forget indians u will find more foreigners saying namaste as compared to vanakam  hindi words have made their way into international dictionaries. hindi is no longer restricted to certain parts of india but is now an international language 

fyi chinese; english and hindi are considered to be the major internet languages

u know what jeshtha u are talking like raj thackray when u say that unemployed north indians are walking around in ur town so be careful .... this is for every1 to see


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 7, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^ur blind.Hindi is not needed by us.because some id!ots in north made hindi as national language wont vouch that everyone in India is gonna accept that.
> 
> I want Patiala to be forced to learn Tamil;can I?
> the same goes true for South too .I have tried my best in getting u hardcore hindi fanatics corrected.still u feel like enforcing,better we should divide this country to South India and Hindia.
> ...


Buddy, Please read your pasts posts in this thread, you do not have any more points to say, just vomiting the same point over & over.



Its kind of behavior happens when, a person has fear of losing.
we have a desi term for it, but i would not say that as again you would say we are imposing you to learn Hindi 

okay, lemme give you a start again

 This a  free country, which has two official languages & 22 scheduled languages . you are free to speak any language even out of those 24langages, who is forcing you. but to be widely accepted & understood today you have to choose any from the two official languages. if you choose English none has a problem, if someone choose Hindi, why should you have a problem.

also for your information, at the time of independence, the only language, which was understood by masses was Hindi, offcouse this has changed now, i too agree thats why English has been given the status of a Official language.  

Buddy , you should know that by calling forefathers of nations by cheap words( i would not like to repeat) & also the addresing forum members by such names, shows your state of mind, i pity at it.

Whom you are abusing? huh
The forefathers of nation?
they are same becuase of whom you got independence.
its because of them, you live in such a nation that you  have the right to vomit what you fell whether its correct or not.

and tell me, in which culture in the world justifies abusing your own father?

Man act mature, don't let such small things like language come into the way to progress of India as a country as a whole.

Now i won't be surprised if you call me rascal, or something more cheap, it is more or less expected from you.

I lastly wanted to say, *Please Keep this clean*


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

@gary: Never attribute to malice that which can be adequetly explained by stupidity


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> also for your information, at the time of independence, the only language, which was understood by masses was Hindi,
> [/B]



its because Mr.gandhi,Mr.Jawaharlal Nehru and other majority of the congress members knew hindi..right...

if they were communicating in any other language..then the others would been forced to learn that language since..it was our fight for freedom and other freedom fighters must understand what these leaders were saying....then the hindi wouldn't have been national language..instead the other language would have been...rolleyes:

so dont say that hindi was understand by masses..iinstead it was learned by other freedom fighters for understanding what the leaders were saying.....thats why hindi is our national language now...coz it was spoken by our main stream leaders.

its only a language mates...THERE IS no need to divide a country for any language... that was the most absurd thing


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

jithudigitised said:


> its because Mr.gandhi,Mr.Jawaharlal Nehru and other majority of the congress members knew hindi..right...
> 
> if they were communicating in any other language..then the others would been forced to learn that language since..it was our fight for freedom and other freedom fighters must understand what these leaders were saying....then the hindi wouldn't have been national language..instead the other language would have been...rolleyes:


----------



## slugger (Feb 7, 2008)

This recent controversy about Raj Thackeray, targeting Non-Maharashtrian got me thinking. After a bit of pondering, I realized something – * Raj Thackeray is NOT anti-Maharashtrian *, he is *anti-Dalit *.

Now before you react to this, let me put it straight – This may not _really_ be the case, but by using the Dalit card against him, we would be able to kick him in his tiny sized almost non-existent poor excuse of balls.

We all know that MNS and the Shiv Sena don’t stand for the interests of non-Hindus. Even among Hindus, it is only the Maharashtrian Hindus that they are interested in wooing. So it would be safe to say that these two parties are standing purely on the basis of the support of Maharashtrian Hindus. Now we all know that even within the Hindu community there are a number of castes and sub-casts, one of them being Hindu Dalit caste. Now we all know, how charged up the situation becomes when we talk about rights of Dalits and hurting their sentiments. It is this very _sentiment hurting _ point that we can use to screw Raj’s intentions.

We all know that it is our Constitutional right to be able to settle anywhere within the boundaries of the country. And who do you think is known as the * Architect of India’s Constitution – Dr. B. R. Ambedkar*. Now anybody knowing anything about Dalits (Hindus, Christians, Buddhist, Sikh Dalit everyone) would know that Dalits consider Dr. Ambedkar to be even greater than any God that they currently pray to. Any issue that they perceive as an insult to Dr. Ambedkar is simply an excuse for them to bring the whole state to its knees. Remember the incident where someone damaged a statue of Dr. Ambedkar in *UP*. Almost the whole of *Maharashtra* was brought to its knees for a couple of days.

Now if we are able to spread the word, that by not allowing people the right to settle and work in Maharashtra, something that is their Constitutional right, Raj Thackeray is in fact challenging Dr. Ambedkar’s credibility and work. This will definitely be viewed by Dalits as the *greatest* insult to their great leader, thereby putting their own existence at risk. Dalits being categorized as OBC, even the OBC Hindu Maharashtrian population would view Raj’s stand as being anti-OBC. It would be enough reason for them to distance or even take to the streets to oppose Raj Thackeray in his campaign. Going by past incidences, we all know that an opposition by the OBC population in the country is something that absolutely no political party can ever afford to face. So what was started by Raj Thackeray as *anti-Maharashtrian * campaign becomes an *anti-OBC* campaign. Political parties that have been hesitant in opposing Raj’s campaign for the fear of angering the Maharashtrian Hindu population will now be able to attack him without any fear at all. Because now it is a matter of protecting the rights of the minority in the country, something that political parties take great pride in protecting (yeh right!!!). And so what was initially a campaign started by him to woo the Maharashtrian Hindus might probably be the reason of his downfall in Maharashtra.

So here is a plan that would help tackle this disease known as Raj Thackeray/ Shiv Sena. Now if only this idea could be placed before people in power and authority, we could have an end to this nonsense.

*P.S:* I absolutely *do not* condone the caste system in the community and would be very happy if it is abolished. But as long as it exists, I feel that it should be made to improve the society in any way possible.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 7, 2008)

latest news coming is  that Raj Thackeray may be arrested soon.


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> latest news coming is  that Raj Thackeray may be arrested soon.



Gr88  
   now he will start fight between the inmates oj jail also.


----------



## karnivore (Feb 7, 2008)

If u r planning to write your national level competitive exams(Civil services etc.), u can do so either in English or in hindi. Why hindi, may I ask? Why not in all the regional languages? Doen’t hindi give an undue advantage to hindi speaking people ? For a non-hindi speaking person it is just too much to ask for. First learn English to communicate with the world, then learn hindi to communicate to your fellow citizens. Then, if after all that learning, you have some spare time, handle the syllabus of the respective exams. What the fuk. That, my dear hindi-_zindabad_ brigade, is called imposition. A shameless, bias and hegemonistic imposition.

That we, non-hindi people can write an exam in English, is something that we should thank out stars for. In 1950, when The Constitution was enacted, it was decided that hindi and English would be the 2 official languages till 1965, after which, hindi would be the only official language. Again, what the fuk. Expectedly, thanks largely to the South, another “freedom” struggle started in the “free” India. Only this time around, against the “hegemony” of hindi and its fanboys. It was then, Lal Bahadur Shastri, the then PM, realized the enormity of the stupidity and retained english. Today, we are stealing a march from the Yellow men, largely because of that movement. 

One more thing that the hindi-_zindabad_ brigade should understand - mother tongue is not a “small” matter. In fact it is so big, that it has, in the past, enraged an entire country and led to its demise and birth of a new one. It is so sensitive, that even a dead language has been brought to life and made a country’s national language. So people who think this is just another issue, should first, start to love their own mother tongue. Then, and only then, you would realize what and why, we, non-hindi speakers are saying what we are saying.

Having said all of that, I still have something else to say, which might sound contrary to my stand. I live in Kolkata, which is completely over run by non-bengalis. I, personally don’t have a problem with that. Kolkata is after all a metropolitan city. But has that in any way hijacked the Bengali culture in any way. NO. Not a tiny bit. We still love our Tagore, Bankim, Sharatchandra, Sukumar Ray (father of Satyajit Ray) and modern writers like Sunil Ganguli, Joy Goswami etc., our Satyajit Ray, Mrinal Sen, Gautam Ghosh, our “macher jhol” (fish curry), “rosogolla”, misti doi etc. Believe me, hindi hasn’t been able to scratch a bit. And I don’t think it ever will. In fact influx of foreign culture is very much welcome – cause it may, if treated intelligently, enriches the existing one.

This is what I completely fail to understand about South. I support their stance against hindi, but I just can’t bring myself to support the reasons, i.e. hijacking of culture. Surely tamil culture is anything but brittle. It has survived thousands of years, not for no reason. I don’t support “imposition of hindi”, (mind you not the language “hindi”) because it goes against propriety, against the freedom of choice and, if I may, against the very premise of “unity in diversity”. But I just can’t accept the logic that speaking hindi will ruin my culture. 

As with certain other members, who do not understand, the difference between something that is “constitutionally” national and something that is “perceived as” national, or for that matter, why something is constitutionally recognized as “national”, you have a long, long road ahead. Keep walking.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 7, 2008)

karnivore said:


> If u r planning to write your national level competitive exams(Civil services etc.), u can do so either in English or in hindi. Why hindi, may I ask? Why not in all the regional languages? Doen’t hindi give an undue advantage to hindi speaking people ? For a non-hindi speaking person it is just too much to ask for. First learn English to communicate with the world, then learn hindi to communicate to your fellow citizens. Then, if after all that learning, you have some spare time, handle the syllabus of the respective exams. What the fuk. That, my dear hindi-_zindabad_ brigade, is called imposition. A shameless, bias and hegemonistic imposition.
> 
> That we, non-hindi people can write an exam in English, is something that we should thank out stars for. In 1950, when The Constitution was enacted, it was decided that hindi and English would be the 2 official languages till 1965, after which, hindi would be the only official language. Again, what the fuk. Expectedly, thanks largely to the South, another “freedom” struggle started in the “free” India. Only this time around, against the “hegemony” of hindi and its fanboys. It was then, Lal Bahadur Shastri, the then PM, realized the enormity of the stupidity and retained english. Today, we are stealing a march from the Yellow men, largely because of that movement.
> 
> ...


Same thing has been discussed previously,


----------



## Rahim (Feb 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> latest news coming is  that Raj Thackeray may be arrested soon.


It might snowball big time. He will compare himself with freedom fighters and say "whats the harm in getting arrested and go to jail, even our elders went there!!!!"
BTW some high rank officer hosted Raj Thac at his daughter's wedding ceremony , after Raj's antics !!


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

karnivore said:


> If u r planning to write your national level competitive exams(Civil services etc.), u can do so either in English or in hindi. Why hindi, may I ask? Why not in all the regional languages? Doen’t hindi give an undue advantage to hindi speaking people ? For a non-hindi speaking person it is just too much to ask for. First learn English to communicate with the world, then learn hindi to communicate to your fellow citizens. Then, if after all that learning, you have some spare time, handle the syllabus of the respective exams. What the fuk. That, my dear hindi-_zindabad_ brigade, is called imposition. A shameless, bias and hegemonistic imposition.


 why are all international exams in english that is imposition of english germans should be allowed to give all international exams in german otherwise its an un-fair advantage to those who know english; no wait all international should be available in french; eh why only german and french they should available in hindi/marathi/gujrati/portuguese/tamil/chinese/japanses/malyali/russian in every freaking language but why arent they? that is the same reason why there needs to be  1 language that is understood by all and common to all as i said earlier hindi is to india what english is to the world

just reading a few posts and jumping to make a big long reply makes no sense unless u have gone thru the thread and read what poeple have said 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=740616&postcount=85

second para here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=741063&postcount=94

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=741491&postcount=99



drgrudge said:


> ^^
> You are wrong. We are choose whatever language for any level in CBSE. For TN State board, Tamil is compulsory, either you can learn as 1/2/3 language.



i dont know which school u go to but i studied in ssc board maharashtra's board - marathi compulsory till 10th hindi and english 2nd and first respectively; my brother is in cbse board they have marathi till 8th compulsory and hindi english 2nd and first respectively

same as what i said:

first language english
second hindi
third regional language


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 7, 2008)

> first language english
> second hindi
> third regional language.



hey, v studied in our High School as :
> Englsih -1st lang.
> Regional Language -2st lang.
> Hindi -3nd lang.                   

and am from Kerala.........hw abt it??


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> hey, v studied in our High School as :
> > Englsih -1st lang.
> > Regional Language -2st lang.
> > Hindi -3nd lang.
> ...


so was it a big deal u studied hindi u can talk in hindi thats it whats the big fuss about hindi down south? ur studying ur regional language ur studying hindi and english hindi - india; english - world; regional - local .... tamasha kyon khada karna hai


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 7, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> hey, v studied in our High School as :
> > Englsih -1st lang.
> > Regional Language -2st lang.
> > Hindi -3nd lang.
> ...



+1 me tooo...  also from kerala..


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

y do u hav jai hind?? in ur sig make it jai kerala or whatever regional language u have there ... thats what u want ...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 7, 2008)

I didn't studied Hindi well........I don't like it. v only waste time for Hindi b'coz v r forced to study this *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/107.gif


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> I didn't studied Hindi well........I don't like it. v only waste time for Hindi b'coz v r forced to study this *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/107.gif


 i say the same about marathi or any other regional language


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> . tamasha kyon khada karna hai



 ethu enthuvaade ezhuthi pidippichirikkunathuu..onnum manasilavunillallo... englishil ezhuthi thallade...


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

jithudigitised said:


> ethu enthuvaade ezhuthi pidippichirikkunathuu..onnum manasilavunillallo... englishil ezhuthi thallade...


i can bet u understood what i said but u know as well as i do i did not what u said and that my friend is the exact reason why hindi is *official* india language ....


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> y do u hav jai hind?? in ur sig make it jai kerala or whatever regional language u have there ... thats what u want ...



 hey dude it means jai hind = jai india not jai hindii....ok you got it now..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 7, 2008)

@jithudigitised

 do hindians hav extra "kommpe"??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif  hum...jada *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> i can bet u understood what i said but u know as well as i do i did not what u said and that my friend is the exact reason why hindi is *official* india language ....



my frienddd .. to be honest i didn't understand KHADA word..all other things were same as our language...i mean the thamsha thing...okk


----------



## iMav (Feb 7, 2008)

jithudigitised said:


> hey dude it means jai hind = jai india not jai hindii....ok you got it now..


thats the problem with u guys u dont read the topics and just come in between and start talking sh1t:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=740987&postcount=91

last para/quote

khada=stand

and now its pwnage time: if hindi is so much same then why do u have a problem with it


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 7, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> @jithudigitised
> 
> do hindians hav extra "kommpe"??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif  hum...jada *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif



haha..


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 7, 2008)

^^lol


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 7, 2008)

iMav said:


> thats the problem with u guys u dont read the topics and just come in between and start talking sh1t:
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=740987&postcount=91
> 
> last para/quote



that may be beacuse when persian came here they only visited hindi talking people..in the north...and they named it as hindi = indian...(i became a historian...haha... ) the misunderstanding has happened before in history also...


iMav said:


> khada=stand


thanks


iMav said:


> and now its pwnage time: if hindi is so much same then why do u have a problem with it



now  u dont read the topics and just come in between and start talking sh1t:
 the problem here is not talking hindi..but imposing hindi on others.. got it..


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

@karnivore:very well said.
It is indeed a pity,that Hindi chauvinism is high in north indian states.they expects whole India is talking Hindi.I bet u'll forget ur Hindi in a big fart if u come to Kerala 

We are still Indians @imav.if morons like you are here to put oil on fire,It is indeed possible that there may be another nation downsouth.

I have read the comments of One of the British Viseroy to India that  "South India is to be kept away from N India otherwise this northies will corrupt,predate our culture,people."

Still,there is nothing we need to fear with Hindi or tamil as of now in Kerala.

If hindians inflow is too much,better we need to get them packed back to North in near future maybe 

I think after reiterating the points many times,if northies cannot understand what it feels to us the Hindi imposition,then my Middle fingure got a symbol to you 

Malayalees anywhere if stayed longtime,learns the language,culture of that area and it is hard to find a malayali among a batch of Gujarathi's.thats what I call the openmindness to embrace the culture where you live.
while a Sardar will never try to learn Malayalam if he is in Kerala unless he is forced to.

In a brief:India is called a Democratic country,still non-hindi speaking majority population of India are forced to learn hindi via DD channels ,AIR,Central gov establishments for around 60+ years now.but still proud regional language people from different states be it kerela or bengal reaffirm the thinking that like britishers forced their culture on northies and pakistanis and they resisted.

now after Independence,it is the chance of northies to force their hindi,movies all to down south and east 

why dont u Hindians learn English?is it hard to understand what I and others said all over the thread?Why dont u English educate ur poor people in bihar,MP,UP,punjab etc?what is wrong?rather than learning various dialects of Hindi,they will be more civilized and may even secure a job with English education.best of Luck 

Bangalore,Bombay are already lost into the hands of hindians.
Oh Maharashtrians(genuine,not immigrants),kannadiga's and Malayalees
make sure you dont give this damn a$$holes imposing you Hindi 

fcuk Hindi,fcuk intolerable Hindians.



> *Annadurai's Speech in Indian Parliament*
> 
> In an address in 1962, former Tamil Nadu Chief Minister C N Annadurai made the following statements opposing Hindi imposition: "It is claimed that Hindi should be common language because it is spoken by the majority. Why should we then claim the tiger as our national animal instead of the rat which is so much more numerous? Or the peacock as our national bird when the crow is ubiquitous?"
> Annadurai also said,
> ...


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Hindi_agitations
and to the blind a$$holes of northistan:


> *1. THREE PRONOUNCEMENTS*
> The people who matter, and who should know their business well, made two, rather three, important pronouncements in the month under review. The Education Minister of the Tamilnadu AIADMK Government, Hon'ble Thiru M. Thambidurai, declared that the three-language formula mooted by the National Council of Educational Research and Training is an indirect attempt to impose Hindi on the non-Hindi -speaking people. The State Government stood by the two-language formula and would not accept the move to introduce a third language that would prove an additional burden on the students, the Minister said.
> Thiru Thambidurai declared, like his predecessors since the independence of the country, and since the linguistic re-organization of the states in India, that the Tamilnadu Government was committed to promoting Tamil as the medium of instruction at all levels including that of higher education. Since non-availability of books in Tamil, particularly in science disciplines, was cited as a major impediment for students, the Government had encouraged universities to bring out textbooks in Tamil. He also said that many universities in Tamilnadu were not properly utilizing government grants given for bringing out books in Tamil.
> *2. TAMIL JINGOISM FOSTERED BY THE GOVERNMENT*
> ...


*www.languageinindia.com/feb2002/feb2002notes.html


----------



## iMav (Feb 8, 2008)

u are the 1 who wants to partition india you are the 1 who is says i have un-employed north indians around my area .... you are the 1 talking like politicians not me  dont show links and quotes because they do not vindicate u of the statements u have made earlier


----------



## karnivore (Feb 8, 2008)

I am not sure, how you got the impression that i hav only read a few posts and "jumped" to make my own post. For the following posts........



iMav said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=740616&postcount=85
> 
> second para here:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=741063&postcount=94
> ...


 
.......my reply was (i hate to do this, though)......


> As with certain other members, who do not understand, the *difference between something that is “constitutionally” national and something that is “perceived as” national*, or for that matter, *why something is constitutionally recognized as “national”*, you have a *long, long road ahead*. Keep walking.


Obviously it was too subtle for your.......well, lets just say, understanding.



> why are *all international exams in english* that is imposition of english germans should be allowed to give all international exams in german otherwise its an un-fair advantage to those who know english;....


The so called international exams, that r in english, r meant for Universities in countries, where official language is English. And if u cared to ponder, all these countries are largely monolinguistic. Exceptions are there, like Canada.



> ...i said earlier *hindi is to india what english is to the world*


This is by far the worst logic, in favour of hindi, that i have come across in all my life. Last time i checked, english was far from being the common language of the world. English is indeed the most influential language, but no way common language. If at all u want to equate any international entity in the context of Indian linguistic problem, EU is probably the one that comes close. Guess what, EU doesn't have any common language, just 23 or 26 official languages. And it is hardly a riddler, to the rational brain, of course. I am still not sure if a country's unique problem can be at all equated to the world at large. Laws, regulations etc are all different at international level, for obvious reasons. But if u argue, that since it is good internationally, it is good for India, as well, then i give up.

A little suggestion. Go through Language Conflict and National Development by Jyotirindra Das Gupta, if at all you want to know about the linguistic problem of India.


----------



## iMav (Feb 8, 2008)

karnivore said:


> .......my reply was (i hate to do this, though)......
> 
> Obviously it was too subtle for your.......well, lets just say, understanding.


 understanding .... hmmm well u seem to be missing the point -- which is that hindi is a language that can be understood across india note theres a difference between speaking; writing and understanding - understanding is what im talking about


----------



## praka123 (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh well!Hindians you can read this:
__________________________________________________________________
*HINDIA or INDIA?*

*Thou Shalt Know Hindi!*​ *Lalitha Krishnan Nair*​ TAMIL TRIBUNE, November 1997 (ID. 1997-11-01) 
*
* 
*DEFINITION*
* Hindians*: People whose mother tongue is Hindi; much of Bihar, Chhattisgarh (Chattisgarh), Jharkhand, Madhya Pradesh, Uttaranchal, Uttar Pradesh, and some surrounding areas in northern India is their homeland. Hindian politicians control and dominate the Indian government because they form the single largest linguistic block in the Indian parliament. See the article "Who Rules India?" 

*A few* months ago I read a posting in one of the Internet Newsgroups about Hindian arrogance. A couple from one of the Hindi states was staying at * a hotel in Kodaikanal city, Tamil Nadu*. The husband had some disagreement about the hotel bill at checkout time. He complained to the hotel manager in Hindi. The manager did not know Hindi. He responded in English. The guest responded in Hindi. The manager replied in English, and it went on. Finally the manager got hold of a hotel employee who knew some Hindi, and he acted as translator. The bill was settled. The husband told his wife in Hindi as they were leaving the hotel, "all these Madrasis know Hindi but they act as if they don't know. Fools!" (NOTE: Some people from north refer to South Indians as Madrasis.)


 This incidence shows the utter arrogance of some Hindians. They think that India is Hindia and every Indian citizen should know Hindi. "This is India. How dare you do not speak Hindi?" is their attitude. 



 Suppose there were no Hindi-knowing employees at that hotel, what would happen? There is no responsibility for the hotel to have Hindi translators on hand. This is a state that does not accept Hindi as the sole official language of India and is the only state where Hindi is not taught at public schools. Most hotel managers and front-desk employees have a "working-knowledge" of English in Tamil Nadu. So is the case with taxi drivers. 



 It is the responsibility of the visitor to know a few basic words in the local language or have a small traveler's dictionary to get by. If I go to Japan, shall I insist that they know Malayalam or even English? I will have to take a traveler's English-Japanese dictionary with me. If I go to Hindi speaking Uttar Pradesh and insist that they do business with me in Malayalam, what will happen? I cannot get by even with English in some areas of the Indian capital New Delhi (New Delhi is located in the Hindi region). I understand that everyone does not know English, no need to. I happen to know some Hindi but if I do not, it is my responsibility to go prepared. 



 Also, did this man know any English at all? I have serious problem believing that he did not know even a few English words, enough to say, "I do not know English or Tamil. I know only Hindi". He did not say anything like that. He spoke only in Hindi. This is a case of sheer arrogance insisting that every Indian citizen should know Hindi. How many of them know Malayalam or, for that matter, any other Indian language? 



 This incidence reminds me of a news item I read back in the late 1960's or early 1970's. A politician form a Hindi speaking state was traveling by the Indian government owned * Indian Airlines*. He needed something, so he pressed the button for the airline stewardess and asked for it in Hindi. She did not know Hindi. (This was 25 years ago. Now Indian Airlines insists that every employee know Hindi even if they fly between non-Hindi states only. So much for repeated assurances by Prime Ministers that Hindi will not be imposed on non-Hindi speaking peoples.) Since the stewardess did not understand Hindi, the passenger in the next seat told her in English what the politician wanted. The politician shot back to the passenger, "if she does not know Hindi, I do not want it." Look at the utter arrogance of this Hindian politician! He was angry and annoyed that this stewardess employed by HIS government did not know Hindi.
________________________________________________________________
*www.geocities.com/tamiltribune/97/1101.html

===============================================
*The Day a Hindi Fanatic was dragged out of the Closet*​ *P. Kumaresan*​ TAMIL TRIBUNE, October 1997 (ID. 1997-10-02) 



*DEFINITION*
* Hindians*: People whose mother tongue is Hindi; much of Bihar, Chhattisgarh (Chattisgarh), Jharkhand, Madhya Pradesh, Uttaranchal, Uttar Pradesh, and some surrounding areas in northern India is their homeland. Hindian politicians control and dominate the Indian government because they form the single largest linguistic block in the Indian parliament. See the article "Who Rules India?" 
*Hindi,* Hindi everywhere! You turn on the radio, you hear Hindi news, Hindi songs! You turn on the television, you see Hindi movies, Hindi serials, Hindi news! You fly Air India or Indian Airlines, you hear Hindi announcements, even if the fight is between Madurai and Chennai - two cities within the non-Hindi speaking Tamil Nadu. Go to the railway station, you see Hindi signs everywhere, even in rural Tamil Nadu, even if not a single person in that area (except for the station manager who is forced to learn Hindi) can read them.


  "Out with English! It is the relic of the British rule" cry the Hindi politicians to the masses. One such politician is the former Chief Minister of the Hindi-speaking State of Uttar Predesh, Mulayam Singh Yadav. He championed the cause of Hindi and led a holy jihad against English. "English should be ousted from offices and schools. Hindi, and Hindi only", he shouted at public meetings. *  He sent correspondence in Hindi to other state chief ministers, even to chief ministers of non-Hindi speaking states*.


 In December 1989 he declared that he would not look at any non-Hindi document sent to his office. The English-medium schools in Uttar Pradesh drew his wrath. In his venomous public addresses he said that these schools produced "corrupt and dishonest citizens" and that they should be closed.


  Taking the cue from the chief minister, mobs attacked English-medium schools and tried to forcibly close them on January 22, 1990. They said that the chief minister inspired them to act. The chief minister did not say a word against these blatantly unlawful acts of hooliganism.
  Then came a shocker. A few months later he gave an interview to one of the most respected publications in the country, The Illustrated Weekly of India. The interviewer, who had done his homework, asked the chief minister if it was true that his son go to an English-medium school. 
*
*
*Caught in his duplicity*, Yadav answered, "yes, I decided to send him to one because they make you a disciplined, selfless patriot". [This is the man who shouted from platform to platform in public meetings that English-medium schools produce "corrupt and dishonest citizens". What a hypocrite!] When he was on verbal rampages against English-medium schools, inspiring mobs to attack these schools, never once did he mention that he was sending his son to an English-medium school.




  When Tamil politicians oppose the imposition of Hindi and want English to be the official language of India, these Hindi politicians would say, "Are you not ashamed to have English, the symbol of our slavery under British rule, as the official language? Don't you have any national pride?" But they will be secretly sending their children to study in the language that they say is a reminder of our slavery to the British.


  If Tamil students were to protest the imposition of Hindi as the official language because it gives undue advantage to Hindians, these fork-tongued politicians would send the army to shoot, kill and maim the unarmed students in the prime of their life [Reference 1]. While Tamil students protesting Hindi imposition are killed and maimed, their children are safely in the class rooms of expensive, private schools studying in English! This is Hindia! 
________________________________________________________________
*www.geocities.com/tamiltribune/97/1002.html

well,I hope the id!ots in this forum can understand How serious this language issue is after reading this 

dont ever think of imposing your language Hindi to rest of India.
noone is against someone who is interested in learning any languages.

But,insisting,and using central resources to moot the south Indians and force Hindi onto  them-is plain Sin.

Correct your stance before it is too late.there is no justification that @imav from tomorrow must speak chinese in bombay  does it?
same goes to south Indians been forced hindi by hindians.

*Saturday, December 16, 2006*

* R.K.Narayan' s Encounter with a  Hindi Fanatic*

*www.hindu.com/fr/2005/10/07/images/2005100701840301.jpg
At Delhi I met a man who complained, 'I'm back from Madras after a visit, and there I found to my shock, they do not receive the Hindi news on Doordarshan, but only Tamil news from the Madras Kendra at 8:40 pm. Who permitted this and why ?'

'For the reason that Hindi is not  understood  in that part of the country'

'How can you say that ? It's unconstitutional  to avoid Hindi. Such unconstitutional practices must be discouraged.'

'It seems that the Chief Minister desired that Tamil news should be telecast at that hour.'

'Oh! Oh! Chief Minister indeed ! If we go on consulting every Chief Minister's wish, we will get nowhere.

'But I repeat, Hindi is not understood in Madras'

How can it not be understood while it is written down in the constitution as the official language ?'

'You can give a man an excellent cookery book, but it will not help if he has not learnt how to cook.'

'What cookery book ? In Hindi or English ?'

'What does it matter ?'

'If it is in Hindi, he must understand it.'

'It's probably in English.'

'English can have no place in our country. It is not in the Eighth Schedule.'

'Whatever you may say, Hindi is not understood, and whatever is not understood remains ununderstood .... It's axiomatic, you cannot escape it.

Hindi is easy to learn. No axiom in it, whatever it means'.

'You may want o shout your message in Hindi through a loudspeaker, but it will make no sense to one who is deaf to it.'

'It seems to me just  perversity. Hindi is easy to learn, a gentle language.'

I agree it is a gentle language, but being promoted in ungentle ways.'

'Why won't you people of the south accept it ?'

'Listen. Because of champions like you, who assume a dictatorial tone and decree must and must not for others. Your tone is self-defeating, counter-productive. While the old caste system is condemned, you are displaying a new caste-superiority and preen yourselves before non-Hindi folk and attempt to order them about, which looks comical. You will have to mend your manners. Approach us normally, with humility, if you wish to achieve results. If you remember, there was a time when in most south Indian homes there were at least a couple of members who attended Hindi classes and appeared for examinations voluntarily, but all that stopped the moment the order came from Delhi that everyone should know Hindi as the only language. It is a historical fact. Think it over. There is still a chance that we shall attain national integration. Good-bye till then.

'Before you go I want to compliment you on your excellent English. Keep it up, otherwise we could not have exchanged ideas. You would perhaps have gone on in Hindi and I would have been so eloquent in Tamil. The situation would have been similar to the one in my story in which a travelling American and a villager he encountered on the roadside carry on a prolonged dialogue in perfect American-English and impeccable local dialect respectively .... The American thought he was making an offer for a life-size clay horse, in whose shade the villager was resting, and the villager thought the foreigner was eager to buy the goats he owned which were grazing nearby .... Well, why don't you read the story yourself unless you have made a vow not to look at an English sentence.


- *From 'On Language' an essay in 'Salt and Sawdust' , a collection of stories and table-talk by R.K.Narayan.*

*broken-news.blogspot.com/2006/12/rknarayan-s-encounter-with-hindi.html


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 8, 2008)

I think this whole matter is a way to gain votes in the next poll and thats it! I remember such a case in Bihar where Lalu Prasad Yadav had tried to unite his caste against the rest and gained votes and had ruled Bihar for 15 years. This is something similar. I don't get it, what is the use of state, or even International boundaries when aliens are about to be discovered. After all, an alien would just call us earthlings.  So I say all of us should remain united!


----------



## karnivore (Feb 8, 2008)

iMav said:


> ....*hindi is a language that can be understood* across india note theres a difference between speaking; writing and understanding - *understanding is what im talking about*


 
Fine, point taken. 

I hope u understand that "communication" is a 2-way traffic. Hindi takes care of one part. What about the other part. After "understanding" hindi, in which language should one respond/ reply back/ communicate back ? Hindi ?Native language ? English ?

Now if u say "hindi", its back to square 1
If u say "native", the whole argument falls apart.
If u say "english", then "hallelujah". 

So u see, "understanding" is not the issue at all. "Communicating" is all that matters.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 8, 2008)

All Hindi is everything people, please read this: 

*Hindi is a North Indian Language*

India has many languages. Hindi is a North Indian language. While Telugu, Tamil, Kannada and Malayalam are South Indian languages.

There is no such a thing called a National Language or Rashtra Basha in India.

Hindi is by far the most spoken language in India. *Around 40% of Indians speak Hindi, but it is in no way the language that binds India.* Most of the Hindi speakers are in North India. *South India has its own languages, and Hindi does not feature as a prominent one.*

*While many South Indians (except hardliner Tamilians) learn and study Hindi, almost no North Indian learns any of the South Indian languages.*

The Role of Sanskrit

Contrary to most school text book versions, Sanskrit is NOT mother of all languages in India. South Indian (or Dravidian) languages are not derived from Sanskrit. However, there is a heavy influence of Sanskrit on many of the languages in India, including Dravidian languages.

During the course of history, there have been many attempts at Sanskritization of Indian languages along the length and breadth of the country (and beyond – up to Indonesia). Sanskritization and Brahmanical Hinduism (with casteism at its core) went hand in hand thus making inroads into all corners of this subcontinent.

Brahmanical Hinduism descended upon on every kingdom and region to spread its tentacles, uprooting and extirpating Buddhism where it proliferated, and converting local deities and gods to bring them into the Brahmanical Hindu pantheon, using evolving mythology, hierarchical caste system and sanskritization as tools to spread its religion.

Even though kings and learned scholars of South India embraced Brahmanical Hinduism and allowed sankritization of regional languages, the local flavor remained the lingo of the masses, still owing its origins in Dravidian languages. In all South Indian regions, we have a colloquial version which still remains heavily Dravidian, while the literary version is heavily sanskritized.

This effect of sanksritization is seen differently in different Dravidian languages. You will see that the present-day literary Telugu (not the colloquial one) is one of the most heavily sanskritized languages in India. On the other hand, Tamil had gone on an accelerated path to remove all traces of sanskritization in the early 20th century as a part of their exercise to throw down Brahmanical Hinduism to replace it with local version (colloquial) of Hinduism. That resulted in a language that has no allegiance to Sanskrit. That also meant overthrowing of Brahmin supremacy, rejecting its caste system, challenging Sanskrit as mother of all languages in India, and defying gods suggested by Brahmanical Hinduism.

Tamilians to the rescue

With their obstinate opposition to imposition of Hindi as National Language, *Tamilians rescued most of South Indians from a potential North Indian domination over South India.* If Hindi was made the National Language, the Tamil scholars, who were adept in English but not in Hindi, felt they would lose out heavily in all kinds of jobs and opportunities the new country would open up.

While other South Indians did not have the same clout over Indian Administrative Services and other bureaucratic jobs, Tamils were ruling the roost. They had featured in constituent assembly and cabinet meetings to influence the thinking of the Indian Government, and they fought tooth-and-nail to oppose all moves by North Indians to impose Hindi as the national language. It was a hard won battle. And thanks to this bitter opposition, the roots of which lie in a selfish attempt to safeguard their interests, *we have English as the official language for all states, making Hindi one of the many Indian languages, not a special one.*

*As a long term advantage, we can thank Tamils for how India took on the Information Technology Revolution and brought itself global acclaim. It allowed India to join the mainstream economies, bring employment to its people, and most important of all, emancipate its downtrodden.
*

Source


Read the whole article or the things i bolded. Time for some of them to come out of Mumbai and Delhi.


----------



## iMav (Feb 8, 2008)

> *While many South Indians (except hardliner Tamilians) learn and study Hindi, almost no North Indian learns any of the South Indian languages.*


 thats because of south indian language is more of a regional language and hindi is more of a national language and there fore institutes all over india will have hindi and a regional language and not their regional language and another state's regional language


drgrudge said:


> *Tamilians rescued most of South Indians from a potential North Indian domination over South India.*


 oh so all south languages were threatened i wonder how there was no threat to punjabi; marathi; gujrati; bengali  oh wait i forgot u r the guys who want a separate southern countyr with visa system. i wonder what love do north indians have with bengali or punjabi or marathi or gujrati or is it that the people whose mother tongue is that language are more open minded and rational 


drgrudge said:


> *we have English as the official language for all states, making Hindi one of the many Indian languages, not a special one.*


 we will find more foeigners saying namaste as opposed to vanakam and not to forget the hindi words which have found way into english dictionaries


drgrudge said:


> *As a long term advantage, we can thank Tamils for how India took on the Information Technology Revolution and brought itself global acclaim. It allowed India to join the mainstream economies, bring employment to its people, and most important of all, emancipate its downtrodden.
> *


 i wonder how much of a role did the regional language or hindi play in it  and if u want to talk about global success i rate ratan tata more than murthi for the fact he gave up his life abroad came to india and bought a company twice its size and then produced an engg wonder and is on his way to even bag 2 other global brands  so stick to the topic dont bring in such irrelevant egoistic concepts 


drgrudge said:


> Hindi is by far the most spoken language in India. *Around 40% of Indians speak Hindi, but it is in no way the language that binds India.* Most of the Hindi speakers are in North India. *South India has its own languages, and Hindi does not feature as a prominent one.*


 southies prefer to show that they are over smart


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Feb 8, 2008)

Born and brought up in Kerala, done degree in mumbai and Chennai, now working and settled in Mumbai. I don't belong anywhere. That is the tragedy. If India is to remain united, these kind of things(sons of the soil, reservation etc.) should be banned.

I ask His Holiness Raj Thackerey what he has done for Maharashtrians? He has ammassed a fortune and bought Kohinoor Mills. What about his contribution?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 8, 2008)

off-topic


iMav said:


> if u want to talk about global success i rate ratan tata more than murthi for the fact he gave up his life abroad came to india and bought a company twice its size and then produced an engg wonder and is on his way to even bag 2 other global brands



first, i admire Ratan more, (i'm mech. engg)
2nd. Murthi started from NOTHING.
3rd. Ratan just sat in his father's chair & did the work a bit more efficiently.
4th. between these two, Murthi is much bigger success.

i replied here just to post my views on two tycoons.

i'm a south indian, i assure you that in no-way my post is biased.

----------------------------------------------
on-topic.


fighting here about lang. things is just wasting the time & you ppl r wasting your dad's/yours hard earned money (internet).

coz nothing's going to change due to this discussion, only thing happening here is ppl developing hatred towards their "once" friends/fav. members...

a mod replied here knowing this thread's full of off-topic discussion, & he too posted off-topic. bad, no cookies for you 

lock, no delete this thread for good.


----------



## slugger (Feb 9, 2008)

*OFFTOPIC*

@s1800rpm
dood the tinyurl link in ur signature shub have been a little up 

the guys response(e) are freakin hilarious   

esp his second response(!!!???) had me in splits


----------



## krazzy (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know why Hindi is looked upon by South Indians as the language of North Indians. Hindi is first and foremost India's National language and then the language of north Indians. Just like English is an International language and not just the mother tongue of the British, americans and australians. The way praka is talking, tomorrow the Chinese people will start staying that the Britishers and Americans should not use English in their country and they should learn Chinese instead. There are international and national languages for a reason. One connot be expected to know all languages. Hence people decide on a common language that is spoken by the majority and then make it the national language or the international language.

Just like we are taught the Chinese is the national language of China or Japanese is the national language of Japan, similarly the rest of the world considers Hindi as the national language of India. And here are these south Indians, who don't consider Hindi as the national language. Actually why do only south Indians have problem with Hindi?

I'm a Maharashtrian. I can speak, read and write marathi, Hindi and english. I never had problem with Hindi. I never considered Hindi to have been imposed on me. Hindi is as much imposed on me as is marathi or english. Just like being a maharashtrian i'm expected to know marathi, similarly being an Indian i'm expected to know Hindi. People calling themselves citizen of India and who cannot read write or speak Hindi or even make attempts to learn it should be ashamed of themselved. Would you like the French to expect you to talk in French in France? No you wouldn't. You'd like to talk in english cause its the international language. Similarly you're expected to talk in Hindi to a person who does not know your mother tongue (and same is expected of that person). 

iMav is right. Just as from many birds the peacock was chosen as the national bird, similarly Hindi was chosen as the national language. By claiming Hindi as the language of the north indians and then not using it or insulting it shows how much of an Indian you are.

Now praka if i were to come to south india and tried to communicate with somebody there. I only know marathi and he/she only knows tamil. What should we do. Use sign language? No. Thats why a national language exists, to bridge the gap and enable communication, and its Hindi in this case. Why use english when we have languages of our own? You people are ready to accept the language of other country as your national language but not the language of your own. Shame on you.

First get this thing out of your minds that Hindi is the language of north indians only. If a north indian talks to you in Hindi, don't think he is talking in his mother tongue. Instead think he is talking in the national language. Only then will your hatred of Hindi go away. And don't forget that officially Hindi is the national language of India whether you believe it or not. By not believing you are no worse than Raj Thakrey who also does not believe that every indian has the right to settle and earn in any part of the country. 

And praka stop with the morons and a$$holes. If you can't talk properly don't talk at all. One more swear word by you for any forum member and your post will be reported.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 9, 2008)

^there is nothing more you can say here.I have presented the reality very well.
South Indians as  a general rule prefers English as the communication language.
Hindi is not respected or even thought of in south india is what is reality.

It is impossible to convince someone from north india born and broughtup with their 5-6 languages which are very similar  to Hindi and are of Indo-aryan group of origin that south Indian languages belongs to another different sect known as Indo-dravidian language which hardly have any connection with Hindi.
I meant that for Punjabi,Kasmiri,Gujarathi,Marathi,bhojpuri,sindhi,urdu native lang people.

I am a south indian and I have learnt Hindi for past 10yrs and covered almost all major aspects of that language.

I can semi-understand all above languages if I hear.that points to the unity of these language speakers.

But...That is not the case in south India.pre-independence era itself English education is preferred in south India  and it is accepted by south indians as a language which can be useful for intra communication between Indians and also to communicate with rest of the world.
there is absolutely zero logic in saying that south indians should be imposed hindi inorder to communicate with northies.this is a disorder-those from north are expecting everywhere in India to follow Hindi.

But,they forgot one big thing.we are also proud,to say exactly much more proud about our language and our culture which is distinct from Hindians.

any move to force hindi to south indians is a big threat to national integrity.
but after this many facts I have put over,few a$$holes are yet to get the reality.

Indeed you people are sick with Hindi mania.
LEARN FIRST THAT YOU CAN NOT FORCE YOUR CULTURE,YOUR WAYS TO SOUTH INDIANS.

AND the best kept secret I can open for you
SOUTH INDIA IS *NOT* ALONE TAMILNADU;THERE ARE OTHER STATES WHICH ARE DIFFERENT FROM TAMILS,NORTHIES WITH THEIR SHARE OF DIFFERENT CULTURE WHICH IS NOT SIMILAR TO HINDIANS ALSO 

I can explain another 100 times until a northy get the thing right 


There is a anti-hindi or a freedom struggle in every south Indian who
is been forced hindi

..and there are things that can be called "reality" over something called "kindi as official cr@p!"  mind ur business u lang imposing sh!tholes  get ur brain straight


----------



## iMav (Feb 9, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^there is nothing more you can say here.I have presented the reality very well.


 which is that u hate north indians & u want to separate the southern part of india from india well accepted; raj thackeray has supporters india is a democracy and we respect such sentiments 


praka123 said:


> Hindi is not respected or even thought of in south india is what is reality.


 that my friend is because u are so full of yourself. u do not have the decency of respecting something or some 1 and u expect that the other person should extend courtesy to u an egoistic hypocrite well proved by ur comments in this thread which i might say did not surprise me but did surprise a lot people

ur comments are no different from what raj thackeray and mns is trying to say and what shiv sena said

first u support piracy then u say u want to partition india and say that u hate the north indians in ur part of the country sick man damn sick

------------------

ok coming back to the topic did any 1 see the big city debate on cnn-ibn rajdeep ne toh sabki g***d maar di if u missed it i think it will have a repeat telecast at 12 midnight and 12 noon tomoro dont miss it rajdeep was at his best


----------



## krazzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Again the same thing. Praka why do you associate Hindi with north indians? Why can't you forget the north indians for a while and accept Hindi as the national language. I can't even imagine an Indian who cannot or would not speak Hindi. Its something you are expected to do being a citizen of India. Just like you accept the tiger as the national animal, the peacock as the national bird and the tri colour as our national flag, you are expected to accept Hindi as the national language.

And why do you have to learn the different styles of Hindi? English all over the world is spoken and even written in different styles. Still we learn and study only the Standard English. So why can't you just learn the Standard Hindi. 

I'm not a supporter of Hindi or north indians. And why should I be? I'm a maharashtrian living in Mumbai (and its Mumbai for gods sake and not bombay. Just like you south indians don't like being called madrasi similarly we Mumbaiites don't like it to be called bombay.)

And i can't even imagine how you can even bear the idea of partition. You are ready to divide your country but not speak its national language. Some indian you are. I'm sure all the freedom fighters who fought to get us freedom must be crying in heaven right now seeing people like you.


----------



## iMav (Feb 9, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> Again the same thing. Praka why do you associate Hindi with north indians? Why can't you forget the north indians for a while and accept Hindi as the national language. I can't even imagine an Indian who cannot or would not speak Hindi. Its something you are expected to do being a citizen of India. Just like you accept the tiger as the national animal, the peacock as the national bird and the tri colour as our national flag, you are expected to accept Hindi as the national language.


 sorry according to the south indian theory we sing so many songs jana gana mana should not be our national song 


krazyfrog. said:


> (and its Mumbai for gods sake and not bombay. Just like you south indians don't like being called madrasi similarly we Mumbaiites don't like it to be called bombay.)


 that my friend is another debate ... i was born in bombay and i am brought up in bombay - mumbai my a$$


----------



## mediator (Feb 9, 2008)

jithu said:
			
		

> that may be beacuse when persian came here they only visited hindi talking people..in the north...and they named it as hindi = indian...(i became a historian...haha... ) the misunderstanding has happened before in history also...


May be their tongue got twisted n formed knots when they tried their best in South Indian languages??  No historian, u became a funny philosopher!


@Hindi/Hindian bashers.....Please try to keep ur own sorry rear cool, calm and most importantly 'quiet'....as the noise is becoming too annoying! I repeat no one is forcing u to learn Hindi the way its being done for English!!

I read headlines and feel many Raj Thakareys are sprouting here!!


----------



## krazzy (Feb 9, 2008)

iMav, i dunno whats up with your a$$ but Mumbai is Mumbai. Its what the locals call it and not what the british named it. Just like kolkata is kolkata and not calcutta and chennai is chennai and not madras. What used to be bombay several years ago is now officially knows as Mumbai all over the world. Even when I was born it was bombay. But then it got changed to Mumbai. It is named after the Mumba Devi who was worshipped by the original residents of Mumbai, i.e. the fishermen. Bombay might sound stylish and makes one look cool and all. But you're infact referring to a place which does not exist. Learn to call a place by its actual name. End of debate.


----------



## iMav (Feb 9, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> iMav, i dunno whats up with your a$$ but Mumbai is Mumbai. Its what the locals call it and not what the british named it.





krazyfrog. said:


> But you're infact referring to a place which does not exist. Learn to call a place by its actual name. End of debate.


contradiction 

and i will certainly say that the name change was instigated to show off that 1 man has the power to do what he feels like and making bombay to mumbai was only a part of this "pro-marathi" propoganda by the shiv seniks and now is being followed by raj thackray

raj thackray is a product of shiv sena and their philosophy they wont do anything for the good of the people in other parts of maharashtra but will raise a hue and cry about non-maharashtrians here in mumbai .... they will change the name but wont provide electricity and water; they will beat up taxi drivers but not provide food to the poor and then they want to talk about non-maharashtrians


----------



## krazzy (Feb 9, 2008)

So whats wrong with the name change? Even calcutta and madras changed their names. Plus why use a name given by the british when one has a perfectly good name being used since long by many. Plus Mumbai is a part of maharashtra and is primarily a marathi speaking city. So whats wrong with a marathi name? 

Now don't reply. I need to get some sleep. I'm sure we can go on debating on this. This will make praka feel ignored and then he'll complain south indians are ignored in forums. I'm getting bloodshot eyes and aching fingers by typing on my phone. Need to get some sleep. ZZZZZZZZZZZ......


----------



## iMav (Feb 9, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> So whats wrong with the name change? Even calcutta and madras changed their names.


 i hate people whocahnge their cell fone numbers time to time and i hate people who get their name changed because some pandit said so and i sure damn hate it when people change the name of a city just to make it sound like it belongs to a particular caste/culture


krazyfrog. said:


> Plus why use a name given by the british when one has a perfectly good name being used since long by many.


 ever since iv been hearing its only been bombay





krazyfrog. said:


> Plus Mumbai is a part of maharashtra and is primarily a marathi speaking city. So whats wrong with a marathi name?


 kari na raj thacray wali baat 


krazyfrog. said:


> Now don't reply. I need to get some sleep. I'm sure we can go on debating on this.


im replying coz im not sleepy 


krazyfrog. said:


> This will make praka feel ignored and then he'll complain south indians are ignored in forums


jeshtha please dont throw me out of tamil nad wen i come there


----------



## Faun (Feb 9, 2008)

iMav said:


> kari na raj thacray wali baat


lol...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 10, 2008)

i cant go thru all these 'chavaru' post.
ive finished upto8th on KV[Kendriya vidyalaya] and most of the workers nd teachers were northies. They just brought a rule that student are not allowed to speak any language other than hindi or english.
Its just coz they dun understand malayalam[im a keralite too]. and any thing to say bout it??

I can speak malayalam, english nd hindi fluently. But hindi was forced on me by the northies teachers. Yup hindi was on syllabus but it just contributed some 30~40% of ma hindi.
When we talked malayalam at schools, the northies friends[more than 60%] just say abuses bout us. So we learn hindi to abuse back[im not a pro abuser].

And now most people here just want to learn hindi to watch hindi movies. And not to talk to local northies. 
Just consider 10 people[hindians] who come to kerala. They just wants everybody to talk[by learning or they might force] hindi. But there may be thousands of local mallus around and why can't they just malayalam instead? Its much easy for 10 people to learn mal than thousand of mallus to learn hindi. 

Moreover here in therters, ive seen many northies saying abuses in hindi in loud[thinking all are mor*ns] nd dont understand hindi. So we may just stand near them nd says somethin in hindi first then then in malayalam. So no more abuses from them.

I was just saying, the minority in each places shud try to cope with others nd try to learn their language rather than to impose their language by any means even if its their mother toung or national language.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 10, 2008)

iMav is main raj thakrey wali kaun si baat ho gayi? Isn't it natural that a predominantly marathi speaking city in a state whose mother tongue is marathi will have a marathi name? All other cities in maharashtra have marathi names given to them by the locals. So why should Mumbai have a british name? British chale gaye, IMav ko chod gaye.

I know many non-maharashtrians have problem with the name Mumbai. Hence they purposefully call it bombay. Well thats not how its done. If you're staying here, learn to adjust to the way it is. When in Rome, do as the Romans do. And call it what the Romans call.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 10, 2008)

^u got a chance to see Hindian chauvinism  anyways stay in ur pro-hindi agenda!I wont get angry 

Raj thackarey may have spoken this for may be political mileage.
But the reality is,Bombay is now already out of control of Marathi's.

Even I read in online forums that Bombay should be made a seperate state and make pune as "aamchi maharashtr" capital as pune is the cultural city of MH.

This is what NI want to do!they want to force their culture,language everything else on others.
while South Indians esp Kerala and TN resists this movements,they are termed as betrayers 

Hindians,learn to understand that if u want respect,you ought to give respect and should not force ur culture and language on South Indians esp.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 10, 2008)

I was born and brought up in Madras. But I like calling Chennai, because it's the Tamil name not named by Britishers. Nevertheless old people (and my parents) call Madras and not Chennai. 

And still there are some old names kept during Madras times like IIT Madras, East India Company - Madras Branch, etc... I like to be IIT Madras ot IIT Chennai.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 10, 2008)

East India Company still there? they havnt gone ?


----------



## iMav (Feb 10, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> iMav is main raj thakrey wali kaun si baat ho gayi? Isn't it natural that a predominantly marathi speaking city in a state whose mother tongue is marathi will have a marathi name? All other cities in maharashtra have marathi names given to them by the locals. So why should Mumbai have a british name? British chale gaye, IMav ko chod gaye.
> 
> I know many non-maharashtrians have problem with the name Mumbai. Hence they purposefully call it bombay. Well thats not how its done. If you're staying here, learn to adjust to the way it is. When in Rome, do as the Romans do. And call it what the Romans call.


fyi please watch the big city debate on cnn-ibn at 12 noon mumbai was an island city it did not belong to any 1 state and was and still is an immigrant city it never was "maharashtrian" more 50% of mumbaikars are immigrants as opposed to 37% localites. watch the show the debate was amazing and u will get some stats/facts which will clear ur misconception of mumbai being maharashtrian


----------



## krazzy (Feb 10, 2008)

Mumbai is the capital of maharashtra. And you say it does not belong to maharashtra. A capital which does not belong to that state. Yup that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## iMav (Feb 10, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> Mumbai is the capital of maharashtra. And you say it does not belong to maharashtra. A capital which does not belong to that state. Yup that makes a lot of sense.



*1534*         - Bombay islands were captured by the Portuguese. 
*1661* - The islands were gifted in the dowry to Charles II of         England.
*1668* - Charles II gave the islands to the East Indian Company on         lease. 
*1708* - Bombay became the H.Q. of the East India Company.
*1862* - *The islands were merged to shape one stretch. *
*1869* - Suez Canal was opened and Bombay developed as an         international port. 
*1947* - Bombay was declared the capital of Bombay state. 
*1960* - Bombay was made the capital of Maharashtra. 
*1995* - The name was changed to Mumbai after the goddess         'Mumbadevi'.

as i was saying mumbai wasnt a part of maharashtra and was an island city comprising of immigrants and not maharashtirans per say


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 10, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> East India Company still there? they havnt gone ?


I mean the name of the building is still there now. Not only East India Company, but also many other British Buildings are in Chennai now like: 
- Rippon Building (Corporation of Chennai) 
- Chennai Central Railway sation
- Southern Railways HQ
- Madras Egmore Railway Station
- Raj Bhavan
- College of Engg, Guindy (Anna University)
 - Madras University 
- Higginbothams, Mount Road (now Anna Salai)
 - Madras High Court
- Fort St. George 

And many others along Mount Road, Sardar Patel Road, Parrys/Broadway and Esplanade.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 10, 2008)

Are bhai par abhi to mumbai maharashtra main hi hain naa. To tu kyu dimag ka dahi kar raha hai? Even pakistan was once a part of india. But now it is now a different country. Now you can't go to pakistan and call it india. Its pakistan now. Similarly bombay is Mumbai now. Just like andaman nicobar islands and lakshwadeep islands are separate from india but are a part of india.

You urged praka to speak Hindi as it is the national language. But Hindi wasn't always the national language. It was made our national language after independence. And now you consider Hindi as the national language. Similarly bombay was renamed Mumbai. So now you have call it by that name. Changes do happen. You have to keep up with them. If you don't accept the name Mumbai, you are no different than praka. He thinks Hindi is imposed on him, you think the name Mumbai is imposed on you.


----------



## iMav (Feb 10, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> You urged praka to speak Hindi as it is the national language. But Hindi wasn't always the national language. It was made our national language after independence. And now you consider Hindi as the national language. Similarly bombay was renamed Mumbai. So now you have call it by that name. Changes do happen. You have to keep up with them. If you don't accept the name Mumbai, you are no different than praka. He thinks Hindi is imposed on him, you think the name Mumbai is imposed on you.


as i said bombay got its name in 1995 from 1947 even before till 1995 it was called bombay - a cosmopolitan name a name that reflected an international city but all of a sudden some political party with an agenda to make a vote bank and unite the so called "marathis" decided to get the name changed to mumbai why because it sounds more marathi; mumbai does not belong to marathis that is what my point is, yes mumbai *unfortunately *is a part of maharashtra (there are loud voices of getting a separate govt. for only mumbai) but that does not mean that it all of a sudden becomes the propety of a select caste; the essence around which mumbai has grown is not marathi but cultural diversity mumbai is the city of dreams and not a city of marathis. yes the change of name is imposed and that too because of political gains of uniting the "marathis" to be honest shiv sena and mns together are maligning the name of marathis. What im trying to tell u is that mumbai is an island city which has grown on its migrant population and not grown only on marathis


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 10, 2008)

mediator said:


> May be their tongue got twisted n formed knots when they tried their best in South Indian languages??
> :



hahaha   so thats why they spoke the tongue twister language --Hindi..hehe


mediator said:


> No historian, u became a funny philosopher!
> :



 Thanku Thankuu....


----------



## mediator (Feb 10, 2008)

^Hehe..

Neways, I wont be surprised if 2morrow this sick regionalism is played down to the core. People of Pune hating people of mumbai, goa Vs Pune etc and some Raj thakareys asking that more preference shud be given to the people of Pune instead of those belonging to Goa/Bombay!! WTH


----------



## Faun (Feb 10, 2008)

I wanna nuke 'em all, no human no b!tching


----------



## jithudigitised (Feb 11, 2008)

T159 said:


> I wanna nuke 'em all, no human no b!tching



  What a similarity between your post and your signature..  so you are arranging the meeting..


----------



## moshel (Feb 13, 2008)

Where are all the so called "secularists" and "Socialists" now? is the secularism card played only when there are riots and attrocities against muslims???

Where is Lalu prasad yadav? where is Teesta Setalvad? where is Javed Akhtar? where are all the CPM leaders like Prakash Karat, Brinda Karat, Verrapa Moily and Sitaram Yechury...and most importantly where is Sonia Gandhi?

Arent these all the people who used to bad mouth Narendra Modi just 2 months back during Gujarat elections by taking up topics like Sohrabuddin and Gujarat riots of 2002? saying that NaMo has spread communalism and hatred in Gujarat. 

Is todays maharashtra any different?

Why are they silent now when so much is happening in Mumbai? Is it because it is not directly targeted towards muslims? 

P.s. ah well too many questions...im hoping for answers...


----------



## mediator (Feb 14, 2008)

^Very well said!


----------



## juggler (Feb 14, 2008)

We indians are strange people
when something goes wrong about indians (like bias or hatred crimes)  in foreign countries we create a big issue out of it 
while in India we find it ok to do the same to our fellow indians
hope any one has answers to these...


----------



## iMav (Feb 14, 2008)

the only thing im afraid of is that our biggest asset is now becoming our biggest vice  bombay was a ctiy of dreams its now becoming a city of *maharashtrains* this city was supposed to the Indian Dream; people from smallest towns of maharahstra or anywhere in India to make it big would have a dream of coming to bombay but now with sena bombay will become another patna


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 14, 2008)

^^rightly said.

its ironic that the man killed in pune was from maharashtra.damn these politicians.Thats why I hate  india,stupid brainwashed people.


India shining,people in darkness.


----------



## neelu09 (Feb 16, 2008)

One thing derived from this thread. Unity in diversity is complete BS. Our nation is once again dividing into bits of pieces. What the foreigners praise of india is a problem 4 us. I feel the nation was more together under British rule. Atleast we fought against same enemy. But now we hate our fellow indian because of his language also. Everyone here lies that he is an Indian. Rather he is either a northie or southie. A Tamil or Hindi. A marathi or Bihari. There is no Indian anymore.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2008)

I was in kothrud area of Pune on 13th, when the news of Raj thakray's arrest broke out, & some individuals broke a bus just in front of me....good thing we lucknow students are habitual of such things already due to S.P. & B.S.P. riots ...but then again, some people do get scared.

WTH do these people get with all these....busses don't come cheap.


----------



## iMav (Feb 16, 2008)

^^ they are not the 1s buying it


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> ....good thing we lucknow students are habitual of such things already due to S.P. & B.S.P. riots ...


like the harda$$ marine from doom 3


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 16, 2008)

I thought pune was pretty advanced cos it has a lot of well known educational institutions and that armed forces 'mini city'(AFMC and all).


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> I thought pune was pretty advanced cos it has a lot of well known educational institutions and that armed forces 'mini city'(AFMC and all).


every city has its dark secrets


----------



## piyushbajpai1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Really Man We have a dream to make mumbai As Sanghai But Looking At The Face of raj Tharki it will remain our one wild Dream


----------

